# Beer Snobs Unite! 100+ IBU or GTFO



## blondie777

Well I hope this doesn't end up on Edvard Munch's top ten list of useless posts for Second Opinion    But...........

What kind of beer does it for you? Do you switch off, go with what's on sale, or just stick to one? Are there new and different beers you would recommend?  

Personally I am an Amstel Light kinda girl.....otherwise Bud or Budlight.......


----------



## Dave

Well, I'm not much of a beer fan, but I've recently found one that I really like. It's an Indian rice beer, called Lal Toofah (or something along those lines), and is sweet, refreshing, and has only the mildest beery taste. Goes sooooo well with spicy food, and I can't wait for summer so that I can properly enjoy it at a BBQ.

I've also had a tasty blueberry microbrew at a local restaurant that was pretty good, and I've been known to drink Heineken if nothing else can be found.

99.9% of the time though I'd rather have some ice-cold vodka. Grey goose, neat, with a flamed twist and a frozen raspberry or two. Mmmmmmm. 

Come to think of it, I could go for a drink


----------



## asmodeus256

Arrogant Bastard Ale!

You aren't worthy. 

I tried this beer for the first time last week.  It tasted so delicious.  After that, I ordered a Fat Tire, a perfectly good beer on its own... however, after the Arrogant Bastard, the Fat Tire tasted like water.

Arrogant Bastard is the beer for me.  Guiness is good too.


----------



## SilverFeniks

Everyone I know seems to either love, or hate, Corona ... I've only had it a couple times but thought it was indeed better than other beers I'd tried.  A girl I know remarked "you wouldn't drink the water in Mexico, so why would you drink beer made from Mexican water?"

I've heard Heiniken and Guinness are also very good, I shall have to try them some time  
All the American beers I've had have always been so-so ... just beer-y I suppose 

Everyone says that the imported beers, while being the worst of the respective country, are still better than domestic (US) beers.  

I want to try Labatt Blue, their commercials are the best :D  I had a cool neighbor who had dogs named _Labatt_ and _Molson_ (they were Canadian).


----------



## whitegirl

Newcastle and Killians!!


----------



## KemicalBurn

In order of favourites

Asahi
Kirin
Guinness (any brand, just as long as its from the tap)
Cooper's Sparkling Ale
Cooper's Pale Ale
Amstel
Corona
Becks
Stella
Tooheys Extra Dry
Calrton Draught (only on tap)


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

If I am gonna drink ANY beer I would probably drink newcastle.
 But I don't like beer and I usually stick to Shmirnoff (sp?) triple black or the new twisted ones with the flavors...


----------



## Altered_Soul9

Bud Light


----------



## haste

Killkenny and Guinness


----------



## hashish2020

Bass Ale and more Bass Ale


----------



## jj27xx

I don't really get into all the exotic shit.  Beer is beer to me, but I usually drink Bud Light, Bud Ice if I'm low on cash, or Steel Reserve if I just wanna get fucked up.


----------



## Pander Bear

Number one would have to be Hogaarden. I also like blue moon, stella, st. pauli girl, and Boddingtons.

Best beer I've ever had was a fresh, crisp Budwieder, though. It was only one of the 12, but it tasted "super-maltey". Go figure.


----------



## Frosty da snowman

luckly  live in  SD, and we have a lot of good micro brews in the are so i rarly have to resort to that yellow piss water called (insert any mass produced pilsner here). Some of my Favorites are

From Stone Brewing Company
Arrogant Bastard
Double Bastard
Old Gardian 
Ruination
Levitation
Vertical Epic

From Old Ale smith

Old Numbskull
Horny Devil Ale
Grand Cru 200x

From Dog Fish Head brewries
Chicory Stout
World Wide Stout (that beer is a total fuck with, it 18% (yes thats not a typo) and about as smooth as you can get A sixer will lierilly kill you)

Other Variouns Brews
Tatanka (from BJ local brew/resturant)
Sam Adams Chocolate Brok
Sam Adams Triple Brock
Guenisses
Bass

Umm there's more but thats all i can think of right now


----------



## allan51

I work for a wholesale beer distibutor, so I get free "samples" of beer from time to time and I get sweet discounts too. Some of the good ones we carry:

Coors/Coors Light (my usual beer of choice)
Rolling Rock - I crave this every once in a while
Corona & Dos Equis - see above ^^^
Guinness
Heineken
Boulevard 
Smirnoffs - the new twisted ones rock!
Easy Street
Killian's Irish Red
St. Pauli's Girl
and a bunch of micro brews and bizzare imports

I usually just stick to the top three


----------



## TranceAggie

Shiner Bock 
Dos Equis


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

I will drink almost any beer that is put in front of me but I do have favourites and no-goes.

I for one am very glad to live in Australia where we have some fantastic beers which I love to consume.

Favourites include:

Cooper's Pale Ale
Cooper's Sparkling Ale
James Squires Amber Ale
James Squires India Pale Ale
James Boags Premium
James Boags Strongarm
Cascade Pale Ale (Only on tap though...)
Cascade Premium

and then we have imported beers that I like to drink as follows:

Becks
Stella
Heinken (but only when it was relatively cheap during the World Cup Rugby )

I'm over Guinness however but will still go for a Kilkenny every now and then...

In general I won't drink American beer on principle, but I have heard good things about Sam Adams so I'd probably give that a go 

CB


----------



## raverchik

corona


----------



## sMiLeYcHrIs

Hmmmmmmmm, my favourite beer depends what mood I'm in, but if I had to pick a pint now, it'd have to be a pint of Adnams Broadside 

http://www.adnams.co.uk/beer/draft.html 

We have a pub just down the road from me with this on tap. Lush!:D


----------



## Charlie Brown

Newcastle Ale is good
VB - Classic and good for a hardcore chug
Foster longneck
Crownies is good
Redback with a lemon slice is nice
Hoegarden - ummm yummy
Hahn Premium is good
Coronas are good
I had a beer in PNG and man that shit was good...came remeber that blue looking can!

fuck i love all beers


----------



## Gerr UT

Well in the states it was usually Budweiser just because it was priced well and it a very nice lager.  Although in the U.K. Newcastle, Stella, Kronenbourg, Mkewons, and sometimes strongbow(hard cider).


----------



## smiles828

i generally drink Bud Light.  the funny thing is, i can't stand plain Budwieser.  however my favorites include: anything by the Berkshire Brewing Company, Bass, Guinnes(tap preferably), Molsen Ice, Corona, Fosters, and Rolling Rock.


----------



## infinity

beck's and heineken if available. dos equis amber is nice too, but also rare.


----------



## honEbee

Killian's all the way

Samuel Adams is pretty good (as a second choice), but not nearly close to Killian's quality


----------



## brothermarcus

favorite beer = sleeman's

but it's not available in columbus so i stick to:

guinness
carlsburg
dos equis
modelo negra
warsteiner
moosehead
rolling rock (if i'm drinking straight vodka- good chaser)

i heard that out west you can get unpastuerized coors/coors light, and that it is far better than the pasteurized crap we get out here... i really don't like american brews but if push comes to shove a pitcher of beer is a pitcher of beer.  i just can't understand that for being a beer-swilling country such as ours we can't master the art of beer-making.


----------



## Frosty da snowman

^^^ we have we just export the good stuff  I've had the bud they seel overseas it's a very diffrent beer, it's actually got flavor.


----------



## TiTTy

Not really a beer drinker but I like *stella, Killkenny and Guinness* and the beer from a local brewery called ferals.

I'm a fan of stella because when my mates and I are drunk we go round screaming "stella STEL-LA!" at the top of our lungs like that production street car named desire (I think- u guys might remember it from the simpsons)


----------



## phactor

Ohh Geez, I love them all. I'll drink anything in front of me but I like

1. Bells
2. Sierra Nevada
3. Fat Tire (I can only get this at shows)
4. Hawks Eye
5. Blue Moon
6. Honey Weiss


----------



## E-llusion

1. Sleeman's Honey Brown Lager
2. Grolsch Lager
3. Tuborg Gold

My Top 3!


----------



## RollNRave

Magic Hat Brewing Company makes the most excellent beer - unfortunately it is available primarily in New England.  So, I've been picking up cases of Murphy's Stout pint cans lately and absolutely love them.  Oh to be back in the UK and drinking some real beer.


----------



## kemikals

corona=piss water with no flavor

most american macro-brews are horrid

sierra nevada, rogue, and dogfish head are undoubtably the best


----------



## Pander Bear

brothermarcus said:
			
		

> *i heard that out west you can get unpastuerized coors/coors light, and that it is far better than the pasteurized crap we get out here... i really don't like american brews but if push comes to shove a pitcher of beer is a pitcher of beer.  i just can't understand that for being a beer-swilling country such as ours we can't master the art of beer-making. *



Mastering the art of brewing takes time and money. It was easier to just master the science.


----------



## PREMIUMUNLEADED

I'm a budlight gal  its the only alcohol I will drink.


----------



## s p a c e d

Fat Tire, Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, and Newcastle are probably my favorites, although I can't buy Fat Tire around where I live.  As far as the cheap stuff goes, Bud Light isn't too bad.


----------



## Pander Bear

what kind of beer is fat tire. I dont think ive ever heard of it.


----------



## Stasis

They should've named it 'Spare Tire'. 

I'm a Newcastle fan myself.


----------



## OperatesHeavyMachinery

I forgot all about those Magic Hat beers! I'll have to get some the next time I go up north.


----------



## DancinXTCangel

I've only been drinking and enjoying beer for a year or so. I used to hate it but I started liking it the more I drank. My favorites are...
Miller Lite
Miller High Life
Budweiser
Bud Light
and
Wachusett Blueberry Ale (I'm not sure if this one is available outside the northeast US)

A beer snob I am not.


----------



## nezo

Hoeegarden!


----------



## pr0ficient

Miller Light, Budweiser, Rolling Rock, and Heineken are all good!


----------



## synthetic sunrise

heineken is definately my favorite "generic" import beer, most places have it and for some reason it doesn't give me a headache like most alcohol does these days. i think it might be low in sugar.

my favorite beer overall is a strong ale ( 9% ) from Unibroue in Quebec called La Fin Du Monde (the end of the world). it's bottom fermented and really rich and dark and crazy strong. very nice to have with an omelette on a nice sunday morning. 

Unibroue also makes a decent white beer (like hoegaarden almost but i don't think it uses cilantro) called Blanche du Chambly.


----------



## honEbee

mmmm  that La Fin Du Monde sounds good.  I'll have to go look for it.  *mouth watering*


----------



## RollNRave

La Fin Du Monde is excellent!  We have a pub in my area that has a "Mug Club," which is as follows: they have a list of 60 beers and when you finish all 60, you get a pewter mug with an engraving of your choice/creation.  The list is populated with tons of US microbrews and imported beers, which has given me a decent taste of a range of beers.  That being said, La Fin Du Monde is definitely one of my faves as is Delirium Tremens.  Xingu from Brazil (tried it last night) is also quite tasty - very dark, but kind of sweet.

EDIT: This is kind of inverting the topic, but I feel it is worth a mention.  On the mug club list described above, they have a beer called Rauchebier.  "Raucher" in German means "to smoke" and this is exactly what it is - it tastes like smoked ham.  Honestly.  The stuff tastes like you are drinking a slab of pork.  Should you ever have the possibility of trying a rauchebeer, DON'T!


----------



## torture

i also like seirra nevada, both the pale ale and the porter. 
but i usually just go with heineken.
sam adams cherry wheat is good for something different.
becks
guiness.


----------



## Belisarius

Just "cheerleader beer" for me:  Smirnoff Ice and the like.   

I'll drink regular beer, if there's nothing else, but I have no preference.


----------



## ucfhottie2001

Guinness .... oh how i love guinness


----------



## Prinsesse

I'll have one of those!^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Pander Bear

nezo said:
			
		

> *Hoeegarden! *



YES! 

a second fan of Belgian white ales.


----------



## Cyc

I drink quite a bit of beer and I've never heard of half these brands. I think I need to expand my horizons... tonight!

I usually drink.

Miller Genuine Draft
Budweiser
Labatt Genuine Draft


I don't mind Corona and I can stomach a Canadian, but I absolutely hate Labatt Blue.


----------



## Pasilda Nacera

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale


----------



## ez_555

i don't drink much beer but when i do, it's gotta be corona.


----------



## kemikals

It really fuckin puzzeling why people list american macro-brews as their favorite. I'm guessing ya'll either haven't tried many beers or you don't know anything about beer. Oh yeah, and drinking beer to get drunk seems foolish to me.


----------



## RollNRave

^^ Agreed on the macro-brews.  Even "imported" macro-brews (like Corona) surprises me.  Last year, at the bar I work at, we used to have a special on Saturdays of $5 Sierra Nevada pitchers and $5 Miller Lite pitchers.  I was always amazed that people would order the Miller Lite.  Another thing that dumbfounds me is the current fad of ultra low carbohydrate beer, i.e. Michelob Ultra and Rock Green Lite.  How the hell can people drink this crap?  It takes forever to work up a buzz on it and it tastes like water.


----------



## JV

^^i cant believe people actually drink that low carb bullshit.  ive never had it, and i dont think im ever gonna try it.  

i really like guinness.  its so damn good.  i also really liked carlsburg, but ive only had it once, since i cant get it around here.


----------



## roobis

yuengling mutha fuckas!


----------



## Mysterier

Beer makes me burn things.


----------



## fairnymph

Sam Adams Boston Lager and Winter Lager

Gordon Biersch Marzen

Heineken (really the only light coloured beer I like)

Newcastle Brown

Dark, sweet, German beers


----------



## mr. E

Flavorites:

-Pretty much anything by Unibroue
-Anchor Steam Beer and Liberty Ale
-St. Ambroise Oatmeal Stout and St. Ambroise Pale Ale
-Maybe Guinness Extra Stout (though I haven't tried it yet, but I hear it tastes more like an actual stout than the Draught version)
-Creemore Springs urBock and Premium Lager
-Chimay
-Duvel
-Fuller's London Porter
-McEwan's Scotch Ale
-Smithwicks tastes pretty nice
-St. Peter's Organic Ale is quite alright too, not the best taste ever but quite good
-Salvator
-Hoegaarden white now and then

That's all I can really think of right now.  Maybe one day brands like Stone and Rogue and Alesmith will be readily available here in Ontario, Canada - or maybe they are and I haven't yet found them.  Too bad that most bars really nearby to me don't have a lot of the beers I actually enjoy the taste of on tap, or even bottled for that matter.  Ah well, there's at least a bit, and for an occasional night out I settle for the better of the crappier tasting.

edit: that should say tap, not tab.


----------



## Mechanix

i haven't had that many, but here are my favs:

1) tucher
2) guinness
3) sam adams

some older dude was talking about the house of 10,000 beers place in germany...sounded pretty crazy.  open 6am-4am or something each day, and it's just closed for 2 hrs for clean-up.  gonna have to make it there sometime in the [hopefully near] future.


----------



## anonymousjoe

Mmmmm.... beer...

Wasn't it Homer Simpson that said... "There's nothing like a warm beer on a cold christmas morning"

Personal Favorites are:

Bass Ale
Guiness

Black & Tan (Bass & Guiness)...

Generally, if it's a dark beer, hmm...

Now, dark rich get you fucked up quick beer don't work well for NASCAR races when I'll put down 30+ brews in a day... Granted, bass is like 4.4?% alcohol and Budweiser is 4.9, 1 12oz bass is like 2 12oz budweisers... Have no clue why.. and If I REALLY wanna get torn up at NASCAR I bust out with the "Natural Ice"... Why??? That is the ONLY domestic american beer that sports 5.9% alcohol, and it tastes better than some (mickeys, Old E', Schlitz so on).


----------



## maassive

JOKE: 

whats has american beer got to do with sex on the beach??

they are both fuckin' close to water

PEACE


----------



## Dandy

Carlton Draught (sp?) and on-tap is off the hook.


----------



## Mysterier

any kind of Mexican beer


----------



## faithfully dangerous

harp

HARP HARP HARP

thats all.

(ok, ill drink bud in bottles... and when i'm at the bar i'll throw down 1 or black and tans.  but only if they have both bass and guinness on tap!  otherwise its ehhhhhhh and mixes all weird if the bartender doesnt know wtf he's doing.  ok /end rant)


----------



## chrissie

yuengling, high life, stella, corona.  i dont really care much.  just as long as it isnt a dark beer, and isnt piss natty light.


----------



## faithfully dangerous

i think piss has a much stronger taste than natty.

we dub natty as water here.  piss is high life


----------



## skywise

Young's Double Chocolate Stout is by far my favorite beer.  Second is probably Guiness but I enjoy any stout beer or porter.


----------



## chrissie

ok, let me rephrase that...  i dont like beer tinged seltzer water like natty light.  :D


----------



## anonymousjoe

some dude called faithfully dangerous said:
			
		

> * piss is high life  *



If you are saying that Miller High Life is piss, very true. I don't really like ANY miller products, but I can't stand High Life or MGD. I won't drink it. Anyway... if I'm drinking a domestic brew, I usually stick to Budweiser because I'm partial to Dale Earnhardt Jr, who coincidentally won today at Atlanta Motor Speedway.


----------



## faithfully dangerous

^^i love budweiser.  and i don't know why.  i love the first sip, its so smooth and tastes like berries and honey :D its a great party beer, because i can drink a lot of it and it wont weigh me down like heavier brews.

and chrissie: "beer tinged seltzer water" --- perfect!


----------



## frostyangel

plain ol Miller lite and Corna... yum


----------



## killarava2day

Vodka, neat...


----------



## haste

Dandy said:
			
		

> *Carlton Draught (sp?) and on-tap is off the hook. *



funny how it taste different from a stubbie or can...


----------



## killarava2day

Cans are teh sux0rs... Glass ALL the way!

I even hated it when they stopped putting coke in glass bottles


----------



## blondie777

maassive said:
			
		

> *JOKE:
> 
> whats has american beer got to do with sex on the beach??
> 
> they are both fuckin' close to water
> 
> PEACE *



LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL that was funny and I'm from American *damnit*..... he he...............

hey and anyone puttin down my bud and bud light can simmer down.... It's still goodddddddddddddddd....
I'm not a lager girl, and I don't like beers with aftertastes like feet. Soooo...


----------



## Squeaks

roobis said:
			
		

> *yuengling mutha fuckas! *





Lager is the shit... I am drinking one right now 

A beer made from the oldest brewery in America--- 1829  and still going strong if not stronger has to say something for the beer...

For those who havent heard of it its a Pennsylvanian Beer made in Pottsville Pa(which is like an hour from me 

I do know they also have a plant in Florida so besides the general Tri-State area I think Floridians can enjoy this beer locally as well 

as for an imported beer nothing compares to Delerium Tremens a belgian beer with over 8% alcohol content... A couple of them and you'll have the DT's the next day for sure!


----------



## Squeaks

blondie777 said:
			
		

> *
> hey and anyone puttin down my bud and bud light can simmer down.... It's still goodddddddddddddddd....
> I'm not a lager girl, and I don't like beers with aftertastes like feet. Soooo... *




Just in case you didnt know Bud and Bud Light are *LAGERS* read the bottle a little more clearly...

I used to work for budweiser for a couple of months(father drives 18 wheelers for the companies) and after dealing with my father worrying if I was going to be 15 minutes late for work etc etc I quit...

But Bud def is a LAGER!


----------



## Dr. Funkenstien

*waste of an intoxication*

Beer just doesn't cut it for me.  fuck it


----------



## BA

Amberbock


----------



## RollNRave

Gah, Yuengling Lager is the most predominant beer here (I am in Pennsylvania) and I cannot stand it.  I find it incredibly irritating that people ask for "lager" and expect Yuengling.  It's like being asked, "What do you drive?" and responding "Sedan."  Grrrr.  When I first worked at Applebee's (my first serving job in PA), people would say, "Give me a lager" and I would respond, "We have Budweiser, Rolling Rock, Miller Light, Yuengling..."  They would then reply, "A lager." I would repeat, "Budweiser, Rolling Rock..." This happened several times until one of the servers informed me of Pennsyltucky's habit of just calling Yuengling "Lager".


----------



## PoetessAurora

Spraten(?), a German beer... and Guiness


----------



## tha_krazy_pawtie_kid

blue moon, corona, pyramid ale


----------



## RollNRave

Poetess - It's "Spaten."  Their Oktoberfest is an amazing beer, perfect for the season.  Their regular lager is alright, a bit light for my taste.  The Optomater is absolutely awful, on draught or in bottles.  It's VERY dark (I do like dark, btw) and just... umm... gross.  Sorry, can't really describe it.

Krazy - Pyramids are excellent!  Particularly their Apricot Ale, perfect for the summer.


----------



## randycaver

labatt blue

i was drinking mich ultra for a bit .. but unfortunately i was reading a book at the same time that i was having an ultra and the book described the beer taste as "beef flavored apple juice that had gone bad" and now i cant taste Ultra the way I used to.. LOL

It tastes like beef flavored apple juice!


----------



## LinZ-E

I drink entirely too much beer, so i usually try to stick to the light stuff (the taste of Coors Light appeals to me most in that department).

But otherwise, I'm a huge fan of Sam Adams Winter lager and alot of the Magic hat beers (No. 9 & Hocus Pocus, in particular). Killian's isn't so bad either.


----------



## @lterEgo

phactor said:
			
		

> *2. Sierra Nevada *



change that to #1 and all will be right with the world 

sierra nevada pale ale is the greatest beer ever brewed. behold:
>>yours truly enjoying a gift from the heavens<< 

i also love the following beers:

bass ale
newcastle
red hook IPA
pyramid DPA
fat tire

if i'm in a super european mood, i go for kronenbourg, stella, or chimay. for mexican moments, i prefer pacifico but dos equis lager (not amber, yuck) is also tasty. 

when i'm feeling cheap i drink either rolling cock or the 20-packs of bud light. 

mmm, beer...



			
				Pasilda Nacera said:
			
		

> *Sierra Nevada Pale Ale *



respect!


----------



## s p a c e d

^^
Has good taste


----------



## babariba

I will not post trade marks cause nobody will know them.
But the best beer for me is the cold beer in a hot day(with a joint in the other hand).


----------



## spork

PBR me!!! ASAP!!!


----------



## NecroTrance

Guinness Draught
Bitberger(sp?)
Worsteiner(sp?)
Dos Equis
Red Hook
Coors Light


----------



## Fook Mi 123

bud light


----------



## 1024

Kronenbourg 1664, stella (angry juice) or guiness.


----------



## SweetRhythm

The only thing I will drink is beer. I just can't drink mixed drinks.. 

I like Sam Adams, Killians, Newcastle, and Sierra Nevada.

Beer good.


----------



## terekca

I prefer hard liqour but if im drinking beer it is usually

heiniken 
highlife


----------



## MissTwitch

Bud Light


----------



## shadystoner

heiny is preffered.  Bud, Corona, Sol, Red Cap are good backups tho


----------



## day_for_night

sleeman's honey brown
heineken
big rock grasshopper
rickard's red
kokanee gold


----------



## dbighead2

I let my ponies run free...


Colt foty five




<--- poor highschool/college kid


----------



## TranceAggie

Steel Reserve

Keystone


----------



## drEaMtiMe*@#

I dont really mind what beer i drink... used absolutely *hate* the stuff tho. However lately its become one of my preferred beverages coz basically i find that i can drink quite a lot of it and not be at all hung over the next day So yeah, ill drink any but i guess Stellas are my favorite


----------



## goldenbrown

Corona really does it for me, it just does.


----------



## Doodle

At the moment I have taken a real liking to Little Creatures Pale Ale. 

Also love anything that comes from Coopers.


----------



## LoonEDnB

Rolling Rock, Miller Lite, or Michelobe Ultra


----------



## honEbee

Killians


----------



## 3rd Realm

Corona gets me goin, and almost any other mexican beer.


----------



## dressed4insanity

Steel Reserve if I only have a buck or two and need to get smashed quick.  Milwaukees Best Light for a kick back and get drunk slowly kind of night(which usually just means that I drink 3x as fast and finish off a 12 pack in the amount of time it usually takes me to kill a couple cans of steel reserve, but it feels like it's lasting longer...).

Budweiser if I am feeling classy.  But overall, the less it tastes like beer, the better, imho.


----------



## chrissie

this is what im drinkin tonight   ive been rather partial to it lately, its a shame its only around during the summer.





Style: Wheat beer brewed with a hint of Blackberries
Date of Introduction: Summer 1996
Color: Straw
Bitterness Units: 10
Packages Available: Six packs and twelve packs of 12 ounce bottles; five-gallon "logs;" 50L (13.2-gallon) kegs
Availability: May through August

Light, crisp and refreshing. Blackbeary Wheat is modeled after the American wheat beer style, with real blackberries adding a subtle fruit flavor to this Summer Quencher!


----------



## DigitalDuality

I've never been much of a "class" act when it comes to my beer choices.. Budweiser, Harp, Heiniken, Corona, Amstel Light.. that's about it..


----------



## NickyJ

Nastro Azzuro!!!


----------



## j22

Miller Light if I'm watching my calories.
If not, some type of Seasonal Sam Adams


----------



## Pippin

NO BEER! yucky.

although if im allowed to combine it with something else - tried *mango beer* the other night at this german bar and it was enjoyable. Its beer and mango juice...


----------



## DigitalDuality

Black and Tans aren't half bad..


----------



## Maui2k

the best beer ever, although they only put it out during the fall season. Is Pumpkinhead ale by The Shipyard.


----------



## gothfaery3

Anyone had Flying Dog? I am in  with the "in heat wheat" ale.
But for cheap beer...Red Dog is my fave


----------



## Larr_E

Corona 1 second away from freezing over with 2 limes...


----------



## Larr_E

Honestly? Whatever gets the girl drunk faster or has the GHB take effect quicker...


----------



## Larr_E

Jokes aren't meant to be "PC" but that's why its a joke and not a public service announcement... I'm sorry if it hit a little close to home but if you are expecting something a little more conservative then I think you're on the wrong web site...


----------



## Banquo

i don't really drink too much anymore.  BUT when i do...

crappy domestic beer for social occasions - miller lite
days when i'm feeling british - stella
beer for cold winter days - guinness stout
beer for warm sunny days - estrella galicia
beer for tax refund day - chimay
beer for baseball - miller high life


----------



## drEaMtiMe*@#

I changed mine since the w/e now its Corona... its the lemon  

Stellas are still a good second..


----------



## Shucklak

molson XXX.  they just brought it to the states, and it gets you WASTED, eh?


----------



## lola72

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
Newcastle
Bell's Oberon or Porter


----------



## Kermie

Magic hat no.9 (or any magic hat's for that matter
Dogfish head - Aprihops.

^ my 2 favorite fruit beers, but im gonna def try the sierra nevada pale ales since they sell em in the deli by my way


----------



## RidgeRunner

Long Trail
Magic Hat
Harpoon


----------



## BmoresMosWantd

Rolling Rock
Yuengling
Dos Equis


----------



## RidgeRunner

This is an excellent summer beer!



			
				chrissie said:
			
		

> *this is what im drinkin tonight   ive been rather partial to it lately, its a shame its only around during the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Style: Wheat beer brewed with a hint of Blackberries
> Date of Introduction: Summer 1996
> Color: Straw
> Bitterness Units: 10
> Packages Available: Six packs and twelve packs of 12 ounce bottles; five-gallon "logs;" 50L (13.2-gallon) kegs
> Availability: May through August
> 
> Light, crisp and refreshing. Blackbeary Wheat is modeled after the American wheat beer style, with real blackberries adding a subtle fruit flavor to this Summer Quencher! *


----------



## cDawg

corona and bud light


----------



## Dr. McBudstoke

shiner bock
guiness
^my favorites

crap keg beer
^what i drink 90% of the time...


----------



## dj2tall_wunderboicv2

BUD LIGHT


----------



## KaNdii kiSses

corona


----------



## Larr_E

KaNdii kiSses said:
			
		

> *corona *



No daughter of mine will ever drink!!!
Get in the god dam car and don't make me hurt my hand...


----------



## dj2tall_wunderboicv2

^lmao


----------



## MOney4838

Well most of the time i go with budwieser or bud light.  if im not looking to get drunk but just chill out with a 6 pack then i will get molson.  but really nothing is bad to me.  i drink shit like schaffer and PBR all the time.


----------



## dj2tall_wunderboicv2

beer makes me hot  if you know what i mean


----------



## Apple

MILLER LITE

I'm a Miller Girl so I have to represent!!!


----------



## chrissie

for those beer coneiseurs who want to try new beers or rate favorites...

http://www.ratebeer.com/


----------



## Semi-Charmed

Yuengling and Killians.  Unfortunately they are calorie bombs.


----------



## mealltach

*mmmmmmmmm*

My staple beer is good ole Keith's Light (Atlantic Canadian).  It always reminds me of pulling freezing cold cans out of the bottom of the cooler while camping/at festivals/etc. on a hot summer day...ahhh.

Also:
Sleeman's Honey Brown Lager (glad to see people from all over enjoy this one)
Grolsch Lager
Stella Artois
Kokanee (so good when ice cold)
Clancy's Amber Ale (go figure, i just like it)


----------



## allan51

updated list:

Boulevard Wheat (its liquid gold, I swear)
Dos Equis Amber (kicks corona's ass if you ask me)
Coors Light (a good reliable friend)


----------



## faithfully dangerous

hmmn.

newcastle or rolling rock.
miller lite since i watch carbs.
harp, still.
bud is good in kegs.
and of course... if im tryin to get real fucked up... natty ice.


----------



## WarmRushes

Newcastle brown ale (I live where it's brewed :D :D)

Grolsh, Corona, San Miguel, and my all time fave - Red Stripe.


----------



## LovelyDisaster

I drink milwaukees best ice majority of the time. but i also like busch, guiness, natural ice, budweiser, or bud light. whatever's clever.


----------



## bluedolphin

Corona, Newcastle, Killians Irish Red, Magic Hat #9


----------



## n3ophy7e

*bump*


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

Corona :D


----------



## ILOVETORELAX

Corona And Heiniken.


----------



## cheah

Bud Light. I like that watered-down beer haha

Sam Adams is good too, the summer ale especially


----------



## jackie jones

Guinness on the side of fried haddock and potato salad. mmm.


----------



## emperorofusa

blondie777 said:


> Well I hope this doesn't end up on Edvard Munch's top ten list of useless posts for Second Opinion    But...........
> 
> What kind of beer does it for you? Do you switch off, go with what's on sale, or just stick to one? Are there new and different beers you would recommend?
> 
> Personally I am an Amstel Light kinda girl.....otherwise Bud or Budlight.......



My favorite style of beer is a good German Bock or Doppelbock. It's a tough choice between Aventinus and another one I can't quite remember at the moment. I know what the label looks like and I worked in a liquor store for four years... Yet I can't remember the exact name.


----------



## euphoria

red stripe or blue moon if i dont care how much im spending.... bud select if im going with something really cheap. but ive never really met a beer i didnt like. except german hefeweizen, that shit tasted like stale cough syrup.


----------



## spork

spork said:


> PBR me!!! ASAP!!!



Oh God.  LOL

I don't really drink much any more, but when I do here I drink Leinenkugel's Honeyweiss mostly. If I'm traveling I tend to try local beers.


----------



## AmorRoark

Boulevard Wheat


----------



## ebola?

chimay red.


----------



## Jamshyd

- Tennet's. 
- A couple of local microbreweries whose names escape me.

All Ale.


----------



## zigzag| dta

any variant of shiner. any variant of blue moon. almost any dark beer. 

but when it comes to casual drinking, i like miller lite 

bug light is ok


keystone is good if your playing drinking games... it just goes down so easy


----------



## papa

bud weis er


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Racer 5


----------



## harley89

Singha from Thailand - 6.6% ohhh yesss


----------



## ThaiDie4

Blue Moon  w\ orange.


----------



## jdizzle

Anchor Steammmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## n3ophy7e

Stella Artois


----------



## leigh12

vic bitter , dun mind that asahi every now and again


----------



## relaxwv

sierra nevada


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

Belgian-style beer are win lot of the time


----------



## China Rider

Favorite






Most frequently drank


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Currently...
WACKO~Magic Hat Brewery
WAILUA WHEAT~Kona Brewing Co.


----------



## Finder

ITT: Some shitty ass beers.



Pander Bear said:


> what kind of beer is fat tire. I dont think ive ever heard of it.



LOL. This is great. Now that I've had access to New Belgium beers for the last few years, I'm gonna have to go with a thumbs down. There is a certain taste that runs through all their beers and it just isn't appealing anymore. They all taste the same to an extent. Bah. At the time this thread was started, I'd have been on the Fat Tire bandwagon myself. Sometimes a little of something is much better than a lot of something, I guess.

That said, I have been on a huge beer kick lately, mostly looking for various IPA and DIPA beers as my current style du jour. Recent favorites include Three Floyds Dreadnaught, Bell's Two Hearted (an old favorite I can now get in IL again after a two year absence), Bell's Hopslam, Founder's Centennial, Great Divide Hercules Double IPA, Dog Fish Head 60 Minute and 90 Minute IPAs...so many hoppy beers to choose from (these are just midwestern breweries aside from a couple).


----------



## China Rider

Dogfish head 60 minute is awesome, the 90 minute is fucking awesome and the 120 minute is so fucking awesome that I haven't even tried it yet...considering it's 12 dollars a bottle.
Victory is my favorite micro brew though.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

I tried to like Belgian style beers. I should've, because they're just so intensely beery. But I just can't get over the unique and annoying hangover.

I'm a sucker for any craft brewed stout, one with a head that's like a bitter tasty milkshake.


----------



## ebola?

I'm not often in the mood for ultra-hoppy IPAs and the like, but they're good for some things.
I buy mostly stouts and porters, as I couldn't afford Belgians most of the time.

ebola


----------



## Finder

China Rider said:


> Victory is my favorite micro brew though.



Haven't been too impressed with Victory's offerings myself. I've tried Hop Devil and Hop Wallop. With Hop Devil, a supposed IPA, my question is: where are the fuckin' hops? Hop Wallop was not bad, but not hoppy enough to be a DIPA. I tried it in an IPA flight and it got walloped by everything else. I do remember really liking that Storm King Stout, though.


----------



## Busty St Clare

My home brewed Ginger beer, I call it "GB"

Have not met a person who has never asked for seconds. Also not advised to drive after one tallie,


----------



## romaniaK

Guiness, DAB (even though not that good, I love drinking it), rolling rock, killians, blue moon, new castle .... these are probably the ones I drink more often.


----------



## wizekrak

Boddington's Pub Ale (The yellow can), I love the crisp taste.

If I'm pissing it up at a lake party in the summer I'll rock the Coor's light just for the hell of it, but I can't get drunk on light beer (4% ).


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Coor's Light is what I drink when there is not water OR I want to drink all day in the heat.  Good stuff.
ROCK ON BEERWOLF!


----------



## [eK]




----------



## Roger&Me

Sierra Nevada and Fat Tire are standards in my house. 

I will say this, as well: _Fuck_ Corona -- that's pretty much the only beer I refuse to drink, I rather drink a friggin' Colt 45 than a shitty Corona any day. That mexican pisswater will never be found in my fridge.


----------



## lostNfound

Taken quite a liking to Hahn Super Dry

But there's so many I'm partial too.
A favourite has to be Asahi 

Coopers Pale or Sparkling Ale


----------



## nwjavahead

Too many...have to type a list later.


----------



## Mister Superzombie

One word: Pabst Blue Ribbon.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ lol @ "It's blended, it's splendid!" That is pure gold! :D


----------



## LivingInTheMoment

All German Beer!

http://www.beerguide.de/blinks/blinks.htm


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Mmm, honey beeeeeer.  :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Oh dear god I LOVE Beez Neez!!!!!!  
My partner doesn't like it though so I never get to indulge.

That's it. I'm stopping on the way home and getting a couple of bottles just for me  

Thanks for that COTB! :D


----------



## AmorRoark

Blind Tiger Wheat (local brewery)


----------



## jam uh weezy

Flying Dog, in terms of taste and all that.

For getting fuzzy, it Newcastle or one of the various forms of cheap, malt liquor. Usually presented in 40 oz servings.


If I'm even drinking. I'd rather use cleaner drugs.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

n3o, Busty is the same [must be a girl thing?] but I won out at the bottle-shop last night.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I'm drinking one right now


----------



## Winding Vines

*Beer Snobs Unite!*

_If this thread is more appropriate in OD or of the like, my apologizes for the inconvenience._

I personally am in love with imports (gives me kick, multi-dimensional flavors and so much more).

Samichlaus is my winner-- reddish-brown color with a sweet malty aroma and taste that reminds me of a creamy spiced pastry. 

Creamy, smooth and warm.  Very light kick of hops for balance, I like to think of it as the delicious wine of beers for its 14 percent alcohol content.  


Its beautiful:







*Whats your dish to relishing within the world of beers? *


----------



## RedLeader

Dogfishhead IPA  

Best brewery in America, if I say so.  Their other stuff is pretty solid too.  

(I am putting this out there before jumping to the obvious "anything Belgian" response!)


----------



## Winding Vines

Hey RedLetter, do you mind sharing how you interpret the flavor/constitution of the beer? 

For those of us not completely familiar with names or terms.

Thanks man!


----------



## RedLeader

The flavor is deep and impressioning at first, but without much of an aftertaste or anything at all.   Tastes strong, goes down easy.   I'd classify it as slightly nutty, if anything.  This is all coming from memory, as I sadly do not have one by my side 

Light on hops as well.  Poured well, kind of reminded me of the ales I had while in the UK.  Only a stronger %, so 

(And I typically don't like IPAs)

I am not a beer snob enough to be able to really use fancy lingo, though.  I just suggest good titles and do my best!


----------



## scubagirl200

peroni


----------



## ikkyu

RedLeader are you referring to the 60 Minute or the 90 Minute IPA?  I'm guessing the 60 since you described it as being light on hops.

I'm a bit of a hop head (my favorites are West Coast-style IPAs but lately I've enjoyed some stouts and porters) and so prefer the 90 Minute--whenever I have a 60 Minute I just end up wishing it'd been the 90 instead.  I do like the unique "nutty" flavor that both of them have.

I'd say my favorite is Stone Brewery's Ruination IPA.  I can taste a lot of different hop flavors but on the whole it's surprisingly smooth and balanced for that, with some interesting maltiness going on.  It's also quite fruity which I love, not to mention the ~7%abv.  Go big or go home, I say.


----------



## Changed

as strange as it is, females who can enjoy a good microbrew get +10 sexy points in my book...

here are my top 50:


----------



## Changed

oh, and the bonus money-shot: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as you can see, I like the strong stuff. I've tried probably 300 beers at the age of 23. I guess this is a pretty good pace. My location (north east USA) limits my selection somewhat... I'd like to be able to get my hands on more west coast stuff. also my low bank roll limits what I can and cannot buy.


----------



## obleo

im in san diego and im a big fan of some of the local breweries out here, Lost Abbey/ port brewing and ale smith are my favs. im glad to see a thread regarding microbrews on bluelight!


----------



## IndustrialStrength

I find Victory brewing company out of Downington, PA to have some excellent microbrews.
I personally enjoy there Golden Monkey Tripel Ale or Storm King Stout.
I'm not sure on how many I've actually tried, but since I started counting a year or two ago, I have 150 plus in my spreadsheet last I looked.
Somewhat of a hobby I guess, though I haven't indulged it much recently.


----------



## Changed

Storm King is excellent. 

Golden Monkey is a good value, and a pretty good American trippel, but not on par with true Belgians. I think it is too sweet and not carbonated enough...


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Changed said:


> Storm King is excellent.
> 
> Golden Monkey is a good value, and a pretty good American trippel, but not on par with true Belgians. I think it is too sweet and not carbonated enough...



I would agree on both points.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

Winding Vines said:


> I personally am in love with imports



does that mean California doesnt have much good beer ?

edit : o n i should ad my usual favorites : fin du monde, n , 3 pistoles


----------



## scubagirl200

any by the kona brewing co., young's chocolate stout, murphy's irish stout


----------



## obleo

anyone else on bluelight brew their own beer? I brew Belgium dubbles, tripples and saisons.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Great thread WV!  

I am a beer enthusiast of old. I've always loved beer, even when I was in nappies I would sneak a sip or two of my Dad's beer  

Obvious answer: 
Anything Belgian  
And I generally prefer pilsners. 

My favourite European import is *Duvel*, a Belgian pale ale. It's quite rich though so you can't drink a lot of it. It's more like the type of beer that you buy one bottle every 6 months or so, just to enjoy it. 

I also adore *Stella Artois*, but who doesn't :D 

But also, my favourite pilsner at the moment is *Becks* imported. It's so clean and crisp. I can drink it forever without feeling like I've been packed full of preservatives.

I like fruit-flavoured beers, more for the novelty than the actual love for them, if that makes sense. In the UK I tried *Früli*, a strawberry beer (again, Belgian), and it is absolutely *delicious*!! But I've only come across it once here in Australia. A different strawberry beer is available here called Floris, but it's not as nice. Booooo. 

In terms of Australian beers, I like *Hahn Premium* and *Extra Dry*, but neither of them are particularly special. My boyfriend loves Coopers pale ale, but I find it's a bit too heavy for my tastes. 
And for something a bit more special I love *Beez Neez*. So delicious, it's a honey wheat beer. Just the right level of heaviness with a delicate honey aftertaste. Love it!!  

We have a brewery a few suburbs away where members of the public can brew their own beer and leave it there for 4-6 weeks then go back and bottle it when it's done. We tried it but my boyfriend is very picky when it comes to beer and he complained that the product wasn't fizzy enough. I thought it was just fine but each to their own. 



			
				obleo said:
			
		

> anyone else on bluelight brew their own beer?



I would LOVE to try brewing some at home, one day I'll get around to it. My 2 brothers-in-law both brew their own beer and come up with some amazing brews. They've got it down to a fine art. Love it 



			
				Winding Vines said:
			
		

> Samichlaus is my winner-- reddish-brown color with a sweet malty aroma and taste that reminds me of a creamy spiced pastry.



Samichlaus sounds amazing! I will definitely keep my eye out for it


----------



## clara

Beer snob reporting in! Belgian's are of course my top pick. But my fav. Has got to be hogarden.


----------



## n3ophy7e

clara said:


> hogarden.



Not a fan, personally. 
But each to their own!


----------



## Saucy

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> edit : o n i should ad my usual favorites : fin du monde, n , 3 pistoles



Yes! Best beers brewed in North America IMO. Belgium and Germany have a few that top anything from Unibrou though.


----------



## oliphill

You guys don't know what 'beer' is.








obleo said:


> anyone else on bluelight brew their own beer? I brew Belgium dubbles, tripples and saisons.



Maybe you can help with this thread? 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=491268


----------



## AmorRoark

I'm with MP on Becks. Any green bottled beer has a long road to haul in order to get respect from me due to the light exposure issue. 

I'm not a huge connoisseur but top of my general list include Hofbrau & 312.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

my favorite green bottle beer would be this one (i think)


----------



## Finder

^I like this one:

Houblon Chouffe





Some of my all-time favorites include:

Bell's Two Hearted





3 Floyds Gumball Head





Russia River Pliny the Elder





This thread is clearly for beer snobs so GTFO with your Blue Moon, Becks, Yuengling, and Stella.  :D


----------



## AmorRoark

What about Pabst?


----------



## Changed

PBR (and Baltimore's finest, Natty Boh) are pretty much the only shit beer I'll touch. No point in drinking any of that swill in between (Sam Adams, etc...)


----------



## Klue

n3ophy7e said:


> In terms of Australian beers, I like *Hahn Premium* and *Extra Dry*, but neither of them are particularly special. My boyfriend loves Coopers pale ale, but I find it's a bit too heavy for my tastes.



Pale Ale is great on tap, it's my standard. I like having a Sparkling Ale handy in the fridge because it has a bit more of a bitter tang to it. Something different.






I get hassled a lot about Coopers because of the sediment. All the 'mud' comments, but lagers just don't have the body that Coopers have, I believe. 


First I have heard about Green, Brown and Clear glass having a purpose in the brewing process. Hmmm.


----------



## Finder

AmorRoark said:


> What about Pabst?



I don't mind Pabst, but it doesn't have any place in this thread.


----------



## ikkyu

Saucy said:


> Yes! Best beers brewed in North America IMO. Belgium and Germany have a few that top anything from Unibrou though.



Which ones are those?  I don't usually drink much Belgian-style beer, but I love Unibroue and the thought of something that tops those offerings is... well, delicious. 





just rediscovered this gem, yum!


----------



## AmorRoark

Finder said:


> I don't mind Pabst, but it doesn't have any place in this thread.



Hipster.


----------



## Saucy

ikkyu said:


> Which ones are those?  I don't usually drink much Belgian-style beer, but I love Unibroue and the thought of something that tops those offerings is... well, delicious.



Off the top of my head...

Aventinus
Rocheforte 10
Gouden Carolus: Grand Cru of the Emperor
Brasserie des Rocs

There are a couple more from Germany that I am blanking on. I'll post them up when I remember their names.

Here's a snapshot of my personal collection from a few months ago btw. I toss the empties whenever I get a new shipment in, but this one was particularly good so I kept them around for a couple weeks just so I could ogle them whenever I was in the pantry.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^that's a great beer collection. I'm very much a fan of stone and rogue beer. 

Bear Mountain Racer 5 is probably my favorite beer of all time.


----------



## ikkyu

I couldn't get into Racer 5 surprisingly but I loved Hop Rod Rye, definitely one of my top American dark ales.






This thread is tasty. %)

Edit: thanks for the recommendations, Saucy.  I may have to order those as the selection round these parts is lacking.


----------



## Changed

yeah, racer number 5 has some of the most intense hop flavors I've ever had.

still trying to find a place around here that sells Oskar Blues 10-Fiddy in singles or on tap, because I've heard its one of the best imperial stouts... can't justify $14 for a four pack though


----------



## Finder

Why not? $14 dollars for a four pack isn't bad. It's not like you're going to session those kind of beers anyway. I end up paying $18ish a six for Bell's Hopslam when it comes around once a year. Expensive, but it's a special treat.






Here's a pic of a beer trade I did with a buddy in LA. Sorry for the quality, I only seem to have a pic from my phone handy. For the trade I tried to stick with regional brews hence lots of 3 Floyds, Bell's, Founder's, and a couple Flossmoor Station brews thrown in.

front row l-r: 3F's Blackheart, Founders Kentucky Breakfast Stout, Flossmoor Small Batch IPA (blue wax), 3F's Moloko Milk Stout, 3F's Dreadnaught Imperial IPA (awesome stuff), and 3F's Apocolypse Cow. I don't feel like squinting to make out the other brews.


----------



## Changed

$14 a 4 isn't bad when you're employed, but I make about $200 a month.

I'm also trying to get my hands on those Bell's, 3 Floyds, etc... no luck in Baltimore.


----------



## thujone

ive never been fond of ales but i would consider myself quite a lager & pilsener aficionado.  can't say i've tasted many american microbrews but there are a fair number of breweries in ontario that produce pretty fine beer.  i've tasted plenty of regional beers in western, central and eastern europe and been prodded in the ribs and clapped on the back by many a grinning local who thought i would be bowled over by the quality of their proud brew.  at the end of the day, there is always just one beer i'd rather be drinking:


----------



## Finder

Changed said:


> $14 a 4 isn't bad when you're employed, but I make about $200 a month.
> 
> I'm also trying to get my hands on those Bell's, 3 Floyds, etc... no luck in Baltimore.



Werd. I would be drinking PBR. As far as Bell's go, just roll over to VA. They've had Bell's for the last couple years now (my folks still live there so I hunt for beers in the area now and then). 3 Floyds doesn't distribute outside of Indiana, Illinois and MAYBE Wisconsin (saw some on a recent trip there but I don't know how official it is).


----------



## badboybrian

Two-Hearted is delicious!  Thanks for introducing me, @Finder.





+1 on Yuengling. definitely my favorite.  as far as lagers go, not at all skunky and bitter.  this one is smooth with a slight bit of sweet.   definitely yum.  





its unfortunate i cannot get it in cincinnati.


hi @WindingVines - good to see you again too


----------



## Finder

^Yuengling is a good session beer for sure, especially for how fucking cheap it is. It sucks when you get some skunky ones though.

btw, saucy, that is an impressive collection. Meant to say that earlier. I bet it was fun to drink all those.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Finder said:


> I don't mind Pabst, but it doesn't have any place in this thread.



What's Pabst? 


How do people feel about Guinness and other such stouts? 
I personally love one every now and then. But it has to be cold, and I can't usually drink more than one stout beer in one sitting :D


And yes Saucy, that is a brilliant collection!!


----------



## juniortha3rd

Changed said:


> $14 a 4 isn't bad when you're employed, but I make about $200 a month.
> 
> I'm also trying to get my hands on those Bell's, 3 Floyds, etc... no luck in Baltimore.



yo, I'm in curtis bay. All that fancy stuff really is hard to find out here

you gotta go down to Annapolis to get your beer snob on

try: http://www.bayridgewine.com


----------



## Changed

juniortha3rd said:


> yo, I'm in curtis bay. All that fancy stuff really is hard to find out here
> 
> you gotta go down to Annapolis to get your beer snob on
> 
> try: http://www.bayridgewine.com



I only go to Well's Discount Liquors--York Road aka just outside the ghetto, Baltimore (which is rated pretty well on RateBeer.com). they have a nice little selection, thought some stuff from up north (where I'm from) is overpriced. 

Most of their belgians sit on the shelf too long collecting visible dust. only gripe I have against them


----------



## AmorRoark

n3ophy7e said:


> What's Pabst?



It's a beer company which that has been around for a long time. Their brewery is HQ'd in a suburb of Chicago but it use to be in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. They hold the brewing rights to Pabst Blue Ribbon (PBR) & a bunch of other beers (including Old Style which is fairly famous for being a semi-shitty beer in Chicago). 

Anyway, Pabst is cheap and a lot of people don't mind it so much. Plus it was the 'cool' beer for a while a couple years ago. Think douchey hipsters. 

Brace for lameness...


*NSFW*: 































There are many worse pics than those of people acting all sorts of cool with their PBR... but that's just a sample.


----------



## Changed

those people are extremely prevalent in the Baltimore, MD region.


----------



## belarki

This thread is wonderful and making me thirsty :D

The beers I've been drinking lately aren't anything special or snob-worthy:
*Tooheys Extra Dry* (cheap and inoffensive, my flatmates and I always keep some in the fridge and drink a ton of this because it's most likely to please anyone who randomly drops by for a drink).
*Asahi Dry* or *Kronenbourg* lagers (again, both inoffensive and easy to put away a lot)
*Coopers Sparkling Ale* (picture from Klue above - tasty and high alcohol %, bonus for alco's like moi)
*Beez Neez* and *Fat Yak* (from matilda bay brewery when I feel like something a little different but still affordable)
*Tooheys Old*, *Guiness* or *Killkenny* when the weather is cold and I want something heartier.

I recently tried Hoegaarden and Kriek but wasn't overly impresed by either.

I'll try some more exotic brews over the next few months when finances permit and will report back to this thread :D I keep hearing good things about Samuel Adams and Dogfish Head breweries in the states but haven't seen any imported here yet.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

I have no love for PBR.

However, certainly a beer snob has a right to argue the finer points of his shit beer of choice. Of all the cheap local suds I've ever drunk by the case, this one wins. It used to only be available in Beijing, and was one of the things that made that place truly a world class city.





In the US, I'm all about the small breweries' dark beers, stouts and porters. The creamier the head, the better.

Sometimes, though, a beer that's heavy on the malt and easy on the hops just scratches the itch. Sapporo and Red Stripe are two of my favorites.


----------



## badboybrian

crusing this thread yesterday had me really jonesing for some crafty beer.  :D  went out to dinner last night at this spot with an extensive beer selection (not many around cincinnati).  i was able to get some two-hearted ale, and that made me very happy.  

after i finished, the bartender recommended i try southern tier IPA (here's a pic: http://twitpic.com/164e57)  it was quite delicious.  wasn't as hop'y as two-hearted ale but the flavor was all still there.  brewery is out of lakewood, nj i believe.  although i do like the bite of a nice ale, i did like southern tier because it wasn't as edgy.  definite compliment to the two-hearted and huge burrito i had.


----------



## Changed

badboybrian said:


> crusing this thread yesterday had me really jonesing for some crafty beer.  :D  went out to dinner last night at this spot with an extensive beer selection (not many around cincinnati).  i was able to get some two-hearted ale, and that made me very happy.
> 
> after i finished, the bartender recommended i try southern tier IPA (here's a pic: http://twitpic.com/164e57)  it was quite delicious.  wasn't as hop'y as two-hearted ale but the flavor was all still there.  brewery is out of lakewood, nj i believe.  although i do like the bite of a nice ale, i did like southern tier because it wasn't as edgy.  definite compliment to the two-hearted and huge burrito i had.



Southern Tier is located maybe 50 miles from my home, in Lakewood *NY*

their best beers come in the bombers (22oz)... Jahva, Pumpking, Un*Earthly, etc...


----------



## Finder

AmorRoark said:


> It's a beer company which that has been around for a long time. Their brewery is HQ'd in a suburb of Chicago but it use to be in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. They hold the brewing rights to Pabst Blue Ribbon (PBR) & a bunch of other beers (including Old Style which is fairly famous for being a semi-shitty beer in Chicago).
> 
> Anyway, Pabst is cheap and a lot of people don't mind it so much. Plus it was the 'cool' beer for a while a couple years ago. Think douchey hipsters.



Related viewing


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Changed said:


> Southern Tier is located maybe 50 miles from my home, in Lakewood *NY*



Oh no way, dude. I grew up in Elmira, which is actually in the region known as the Southern Tier. It's an area with a good bit of history of and culture, but poor all of my life.

Great beer, and definitely something to be prouder of than Mark Twain's grave.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

so is this thread gonna turn into a beer tasting one


----------



## Changed

MyDoorsAreOpen said:


> Oh no way, dude. I grew up in Elmira, which is actually in the region known as the Southern Tier. It's an area with a good bit of history of and culture, but poor all of my life.
> 
> Great beer, and definitely something to be prouder of than Mark Twain's grave.




I was the last baby born at Arnet Ogden

I now live in Ithaca/Baltimore


----------



## theotherside

My favorite beer of all time is Saint Arnold's Lawnmower......mmmmmm muy delicioso!!


----------



## AmorRoark

Finder said:


> Related viewing



awesomeness.


----------



## We are all ONE

too many to name  

- moylan's hopsickle
 - dogfish 90 minute
 - Foothillls Hoppyum ( hitting this brewery in the next couple weeks)
 - arrogant bastard when I like to take the hops down a notch but still chew my beer
-Houblon Chouffe Dobbelen IPA Tripel when I want to spend 7.50 on 10 ounces ( have it on tap)

 Had this one this weekend - off the charts ( only make 10 cases a yr so the guy told me)


----------



## IndustrialStrength

MyDoorsAreOpen said:


> Oh no way, dude. I grew up in Elmira, which is actually in the region known as the Southern Tier. It's an area with a good bit of history of and culture, but poor all of my life.
> 
> Great beer, and definitely something to be prouder of than Mark Twain's grave.





Changed said:


> I was the last baby born at Arnet Ogden
> 
> I now live in Ithaca/Baltimore



Sorry off-topic, but that's interesting, I live about 15 min from Elmira across the P.A. border, and my girl lives in Elmira.
I spent a lot of time in Ithaca till my sister moved, she lived there for a while, I still visit occasionally.
Didn't realize there were other BL'ers from so close by. So hello & nice to meet ya.
Anyways, back on topic I find there to be a good availability of local micro-brews that are at least decent in this area.
Perhaps I can contribute more later I was just checking BL for a second and noticed those posts and had to say hello to locals. 

As to Saucy, nice pictures.
I'm doing some moving so I just boxed up my collection.
Makes me wish I would have taken pictures first have around 150ish I had on display till recently.
Doh.


----------



## n3ophy7e

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> so is this thread gonna turn into a beer tasting one



Hmmm, could do  
We'll see what happens.


----------



## srfhrd1

Chimay Ale, red white or blue, is a good way to go.  Plus, its made by monks!


----------



## Changed

IndustrialStrength said:


> Sorry off-topic, but that's interesting, I live about 15 min from Elmira across the P.A. border, and my girl lives in Elmira.
> I spent a lot of time in Ithaca till my sister moved, she lived there for a while, I still visit occasionally.
> Didn't realize there were other BL'ers from so close by. So hello & nice to meet ya.
> Anyways, back on topic I find there to be a good availability of local micro-brews that are at least decent in this area.
> Perhaps I can contribute more later I was just checking BL for a second and noticed those posts and had to say hello to locals.
> 
> As to Saucy, nice pictures.
> I'm doing some moving so I just boxed up my collection.
> Makes me wish I would have taken pictures first have around 150ish I had on display till recently.
> Doh.



If you haven't been, come up to Ithaca and hit the "Finger Lakes Beverage Center" on State Street. best selection I've ever seen.


----------



## Changed

We are all ONE said:


> Had this one this weekend - off the charts ( only make 10 cases a yr so the guy told me)



And that's a lie... I've seen 10 cases in one store before. In Maryland.


----------



## badboybrian

^^they must be the Bentley of the beer world, then.  

think im gonna take a trip out to my local pretentious international grocery store here in town and pick up chimay ale.  ive always been curious and interested in it.  could anyone tell me which would be the most creamy tasting out of them all?  i dont want it to be super duper hoppy.


----------



## Changed

you aren't going to get hopped to death from any of the four Chimays...

from my ratings of the three I've had, the blanche is the smoothest. can't go wrong with any of them, though.


----------



## Finder

bbb: www.beeradvocate.com (check the reviews)



Changed said:


> And that's a lie... I've seen 10 cases in one store before. In Maryland.



Yeah, I've seen that stuff around plenty of times.


----------



## eggman

I love the majority of stuff from Unibroue (even though no longer export to Sydney Australia) but my straight up fave has to be Rochefort 10.

At the right temperature I love to sip on two bottles worth in a wide-chalice glass at night. Classic late night sipper. 

I've got a few Rochefort's aging away in my temp and humidity controlled cellar storage along with a lot of Chimay bleu's of various sizes and ages (3 magnums, 15 75cl and about 24 33cl's) plus various randoms such as St Bernedeus, Maudite, Trois Pistoles, Terrible, Fringrante, Uni 14, 15 and 16 etc

At 5-6 years the Chimay's Bleu's really open up their flavour.

However I am holding off from announcing the best beer title until I try the offerings from Westvletern.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

i like how people say unibroue instead of the unibrew alternative 

in atlanta i was happy to find some uni in liquor shop or nice groceries, they even had some re branded trois pistol at trader joes (called : Trader Joe's Vintage Ale)  ((well i dont know for sure if it is exactly a trois pistol  but it tasted like it, hehe ; ) ))


----------



## Bedhead

RedLeader said:


> Dogfishhead IPA
> 
> Best brewery in America, if I say so.  Their other stuff is pretty solid too.
> 
> (I am putting this out there before jumping to the obvious "anything Belgian" response!)



Fuckin' win. I'm partial to their 60 minute IPA. And if you don't drink it out of a pint glass, and instead out of the bottle, you truly are missing out on the aromas - piney, citrusy hops.. reminds me of marijuana 

Other craft brews I like... 
Sierra Nevada's Hefewiezen
Magic Hat Howl 
Rogue Dead Guy Ale
And there's some other ones I like which are slipping my mind... 

Me and my room mates don't really fuxwit imports, but when we do, it's Franziskaner or Samuel Smith's. 

And of course Yuengling lager is _always_ a staple in our fridge. It's local, cheap, and good. Gotta represent that east coast loyalty.


----------



## Finder

Can I hate on New Belgium Brewery and Fat Tire for a minute?

Dear New Belgium,

I was stoked when you made Chicago the first city east of the Mississippi to receive your beers. I had fond memories of drinking Fat Tire in the lots of various shows on many different occasions. Within a couple months, however, I tired of Fat Tire. Due to it being summertime, I switched to your summer seasonal, Skinny Dip, and it was good. By the end of the summer I could barely stomach another bottle yet couldn't put my finger on why. By then the cold was beginning to roll and and I noticed another seasonal offering, 2 Below, and it, too, was good. As the snow melted and the weather turned to spring I noticed that I could barely tolerate a bottle of this beer as well. What could possibly be going on?

It was around this time I realized the majority of your beers have a distinct flavor to them. It permeates almost everything I've sampled out of your brewery and it fuckin' sucks. I don't know if it's the yeast you use or what, but how about adding a little variety? If I wanted all my beers to taste the fucking same I'd stick to the Miller-Coors-Budweiser-Shitbeer category.

I do tip my hat to your marketing team, though. They're geniuses. Call me when you quit being a one-note brewery.

-F


----------



## Winding Vines

Hey Finder, I totally agree... I actually think the hops/cultures they use are not as high quality as they used to be back in say 07... and it used to be a little bit more expensive per bottle, and this is here in Colorado.

They started supplying all over the US, so it leads me to believe they have cheaped out so people would buy the beer. 

I believe New Belgium and some of the local breweries like: Twisted Pine and the Mountain Sun are using the same supplier -- all of the beer has this watery distinct flavor; where the flavor has not actually homogenized throughout the beer.  Very strange. 
/endsthoughts


----------



## Finder

I did try their new Ranger IPA which I thought was the best beer I've tried of theirs in some time--probably because it lacked that "New Belgium" flavor, whatever it is. I'm not sure I think they are cheaping out, I think their beers have always had that distinct taste to them. Haven't tried the two breweries you mentioned though, so I can't comment on those.

A couple of my favorite CO breweries are Great Divide, Ska, and Oskar Blues.


----------



## badboybrian

so i held off on the chimay ale last night because i went out to dinner with my gal, but was fortunate to have some two-hearted ale and founders ale...and 312 (gag).  but tonight, i will give it a try and post a review.
http://twitpic.com/16flp0


----------



## fasteddie

I drink Budweiser. 

They won't leave St. Louis, where they found success...unlike so many corporate rat bastards.

When I'm in the chips, I'll drink Molson's Golden Ale, or Beck's Lager.


----------



## China Rider

IndustrialStrength said:


> I find Victory brewing company out of Downington, PA to have some excellent microbrews



Agreed...Love me some Hop Wallop and Hop Devil.
Dogfish Head 60&90 minute IPA.


----------



## eggman

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> i like how people say unibroue instead of the unibrew alternative



I have noticed that. They always have "unibroue" written on the labels and bottles but in the carton they have "unibrew" and I have also seen it written that way on websites to order the stuff. 

Now presumably unibroue is french for United Brew so English diminutive Uni Brew makes sense, but it is also a brand name, so why not just stay with Unibroue?

I mean people don't call Peroni Nastro Azzurro beer; Peroni Blue Ribbon Beer?


----------



## Cornishman

Budweiser - the champagne of beers. 

Sure it might cost more than 'lesser' beers like Stella Artois, but it always hits the spot.


----------



## eggman

When I lived in the US i'd always go a Bud over a Miller anytime

... and I'd rather go sober before resorting to drinking Coors


----------



## badboybrian

Cornishman said:


> Budweiser - the champagne of beers.
> 
> Sure it might cost more than 'lesser' beers like Stella Artois, but it always hits the spot.



actually miller high life is the champagne of beers







i enjoyed my chimay ale blue last night.  drank at room temperature to fully appreciate the full body of the flavor.  hints of creamy (which was what i was hoping for), and yeah not incredibly hoppy at all. slight hint of fruity notes but all in all definitely a delicious sipping beer.  wouldnt be one id have in public settings (mainly because of the cost and i probably would only have just one) but at home relaxing, chimay ale blue is a good addition. 
http://twitpic.com/16nm4q


----------



## Cornishman

badboybrian said:


> actually miller high life is the champagne of beers



Lol, I'm from the U.K, have never seen or heard of miller high life until now. 

I thought I'd give that name to Budweiser because the alcohol always goes straight to your head. 

I really wanna try some high life now!


----------



## carl

Finder said:


> A couple of my favorite CO breweries are [...snip...], and Oskar Blues.



This is my new favorite brewery.  the cans.


----------



## badboybrian

Cornishman said:


> I really wanna try some high life now!



hahaha you really dont! :D  its worse than budweiser.


----------



## egor

Fat Tire, Sunshine Wheat and 90 Shilling are about the only beers I will drink anymore.


----------



## fasteddie

eggman said:


> When I lived in the US i'd always go a Bud over a Miller anytime
> 
> ... and I'd rather go sober before resorting to drinking Coors



Agreed. Coors is awful. It's often on sale up here (bronx, NY) $1.25/ 24 oz can...but it tastes like swill.


----------



## TouchN' Stuff Blvd

Ew beer, why am I even in this thread?  Reading only 10 of these posts makes me feel bloated, but I get the same effect from 1 or 2 beers


----------



## Klue

Is Corona the only beer you would usually add a wedge of lime/lemon too? I dunno, but this one I'm sipping now is absolutely delicious. I have heard in Mexico they 'wedge' the wedge in the neck of the bottle to stop flies getting in your beer!


----------



## cutter77

Long Trail Ale, Hibernator, Harvest
Magic Hat #9, Wacko
Ten Penny Ale
Red Stripe
Yuengling
Kona Brewery makes some good beer
Sam's Octoberfest besides that Sam's isn't all that impressive


----------



## badboybrian

Klue said:


> Is Corona the only beer you would usually add a wedge of lime/lemon too? I dunno, but this one I'm sipping now is absolutely delicious. I have heard in Mexico they 'wedge' the wedge in the neck of the bottle to stop flies getting in your beer!



mexican beer in general. also good with tacate, modelo especial, pacifico, etc.  not sure if its to keep flies out, but definitely compliments the taste.


----------



## Benefit

You can't go wrong with Fin du Monde or Chimay, but they are pricey. And the alcohol content is so high that you'll be trying to make a stew in the hot tub if you knock back too many. 

For general drinking, I enjoy Stella, which is a pretty good middle of the road lager. It seems to often be improperly stored on the way over here though.


----------



## Changed

Klue said:


> Is Corona the only beer you would usually add a wedge of lime/lemon too? I dunno, but this one I'm sipping now is absolutely delicious. I have heard in Mexico they 'wedge' the wedge in the neck of the bottle to stop flies getting in your beer!



A friend's dad is a chemist for an alcohol company. He was down in Mexico visiting the Corona plant and he said the place was crawling with rats, was dirty as hell, terrible sanitation.

He implied that the acidic lemon or lime you put in Corona was to kill the bacteria in the beer! 

Any beer that needs anything added to it is off limits to me.


----------



## belarki

Klue said:


> Is Corona the only beer you would usually add a wedge of lime/lemon too? I dunno, but this one I'm sipping now is absolutely delicious. I have heard in Mexico they 'wedge' the wedge in the neck of the bottle to stop flies getting in your beer!



I don't know about wedges of lime but back in my _misspent_ youth when the only beer we could afford was *cheap *and *nasty*:






We would often mix in a little of this to make it drinkable:






Practically a cocktail for a sixteen year old skipping school and drinking in a local park!


----------



## Finder

carl said:


> This is my new favorite brewery.  the cans.



Ska cans their beers too. I'm quite fond of their Modus Hoperandi IPA. I've been kinda obsessed with canned craft beers for the last couple years; glad to see more breweries are hopping on the wagon. Looking forward to 4-pack tallboys from Half Acre Brewing Company in Chicago for summer this year. :D


----------



## justsayknow

Wow I didnt realise how huge the microbrewery/ ale market was in the states you guys are lucky. We have some but I havent found too many that I would rave about.
Brass Monkey Stout and Coopers Sparkling are probably my favourite local aussie brews. Little Creatures Pale gets heaps of people excited but I'm not so big on it.

As far as imports go Duvel and  Chouffe are my favourite Belgians. For Germany I would say Schneiders Edelweisse and further east would be Kozel Dark from Czech and recently Ive been into Perla strong lager I think its from Poland.

Strong and tasty are my preferences.

Would love to taste some of those american brews, apparently they are awfully expensive to bring over.

Just out of interest how much do you guys pay over there for European Beer? For example we can pay $6-8 per small bottle for the ones I've listed above. I think for Chouffe and Chimay in the large bottles its closer to the $15 mark


----------



## justsayknow

Oh and I forgot the Forbidden Fruit from Hoegarden.

Nice and Dark and Spicy


----------



## badboybrian

yay! friend was in PA for a week, came back honoring a favor of mine





24 ways to say thank you.


----------



## aquascaper

Any beer from Denmark!

4x price of UK.


----------



## Changed

justsayknow said:


> Wow I didnt realise how huge the microbrewery/ ale market was in the states you guys are lucky. We have some but I havent found too many that I would rave about.
> Brass Monkey Stout and Coopers Sparkling are probably my favourite local aussie brews. Little Creatures Pale gets heaps of people excited but I'm not so big on it.
> 
> As far as imports go Duvel and  Chouffe are my favourite Belgians. For Germany I would say Schneiders Edelweisse and further east would be Kozel Dark from Czech and recently Ive been into Perla strong lager I think its from Poland.
> 
> Strong and tasty are my preferences.
> 
> Would love to taste some of those american brews, apparently they are awfully expensive to bring over.
> 
> Just out of interest how much do you guys pay over there for European Beer? For example we can pay $6-8 per small bottle for the ones I've listed above. I think for Chouffe and Chimay in the large bottles its closer to the $15 mark



a 4-pack of Chimay Bleu can cost as much as $22 in Maryland. Most Belgians sold in 22oz bottles cost $~10.

Some places unnecessarily jack up the price of simple import stuff, like Guinness, Corona, etc...


----------



## Saucy

Sorry guys, but if Budweiser, Miller, or Yeungling is your favorite beer, then you are not a beer snob.


----------



## fasteddie

Klue said:


> Is Corona the only beer you would usually add a wedge of lime/lemon too? I dunno, but this one I'm sipping now is absolutely delicious. I have heard in Mexico they 'wedge' the wedge in the neck of the bottle to stop flies getting in your beer!



I'll put a lime wedge in any lager beer, or malt liquor.

Not in a dark beer.


----------



## eDDe9

Can you buy real ale in a pub in America? 
Aren't their laws against it because its still alive and not pasteurised?


----------



## Changed

eDDe9 said:


> Can you buy real ale in a pub in America?
> Aren't their laws against it because its still alive and not pasteurised?



what?


----------



## justsayknow

Sorry I am a stranger to the fluid ounce unit of measurement. The large bottles I'm talking about are 750ml or 75cl or I think 26.5 oz.

$10US is not too bad for a large Duvel.

I found out that in australia the importers have to pay 100% tax on the total cost of importing a bottle. So if a bottle costs $5 in Europe and $2 to import thats $7 + $7 tax = $14. This is the case for wine anyway, not too sure about beer but am guessing its the same sort of deal.


----------



## undead

i haven't sifted through all the posts... but i'm going to ask anyway...

any lovers of good porters? i try to enjoy a good porter anytime i'm outside of my element (aka my local area), but if anyone has access to any great lakes microbrewery beers and likes porters... try the edmund fitzgerald, it's unfuckingbelievable!

typically i drink porters and stouts, though.


----------



## justsayknow

I wouldnt say Im a lover of Porters by any stretch but I wish Boags brewery would make more batches of the Honey Porter. That stuff was delicious


----------



## eDDe9

1906 Reserva. Great full bodied, rich, complex Spanish beer.


----------



## n3ophy7e

ryanlaughlin said:


> typically i drink porters and stouts, though.



Ummm I _swear_ I posted something about Guinness a few pages back but I can't find it....

Anyway, I love the occasional stout or porter! I usually can't have more than 1 or 2 drinks in one sitting, but it's nice to indulge every now and then


----------



## badboybrian

Saucy said:


> Sorry guys, but if Budweiser, Miller, or Yeungling is your favorite beer, then you are not a beer snob.



if i cant get yeungling in ohio, i can be a little snobby about having a friend smuggle it into the state   there's a certain speakeasy feel about it.


----------



## racerriderj

obleo said:


> im in san diego and im a big fan of some of the local breweries out here, Lost Abbey/ port brewing and ale smith are my favs. im glad to see a thread regarding microbrews on bluelight!



+1 We are spoiled in this neck of the woods.  Port is pouring some of the finest in the country methinks. 

I also like the Marin Brewing IPA -- a big West Coast IPA, yet very balanced hops and malt.


----------



## Delsyd

AmorRoark said:


> What about Pabst?



ftw


----------



## Finder

Sorry for the crap quality, it was taken with my phone in pretty low light but you should get the jist. 

Pretty good bottle selection despite it being really expensive for a dive. Fuckin DC prices.


----------



## Changed

I've been sipping (read: chugging) Dogfish Head's Olde School 15% Barley Wine.

Drank a 6% porter, then broke open the DFH... I can say on an empty stomach, that I'm thoroughly buzzed/a little drunk right now.

Worth the $4 to experience 15%.


----------



## yucatanboy2

Drinking a mongoose IPA.  Not my favorite IPA.  Tastes more like an amber.  Still good though


----------



## Saucy

Just picked up two cases of Leffe Blonde and two 6-packs of Molson XXX. Not the snobbiest beers in the world, but damn good.


----------



## Cid Jester

Sierra Nevada: Bigfoot and Glissade
Lost Coast Brewery: Downtown Brown and Great White.  

Depends if I want something smooth or a kick in the face.


----------



## fossilousdorito

Spaten Optimator is an awsome german dopplebock. Lagunitas IPA is good too.


----------



## euphoria

Mmm Stella...

I had arrogant bastard ale the other day and that was very tasty indeed. Lagunitas is prob up there with my favorites as well... oh california how i miss you


----------



## Max Power

cid jester said:


> sierra nevada: Bigfoot



*yes!*


----------



## gobrowns

laguintas brown sugga
samual smith oatmeal stout
left coast milk stout
beamish
three floyds bubblegumhead

just had an amazing cider beer from michigan.  cant think of the name at the moment


also love bells oberon

great lakes christmas ale turns me in to an alcoholic for about 2 months or thatas at least how i feel cause i always want it


----------



## Noboru Wataya

New Belgium's Ranger IPA is pretty tasty while their spring offering, "Mighty Arrow," a pale ale, is less full-bodied and satisfying.  

I've been drinking a TON of Sam Adams' Boston Ale though.  It's always a great go-to beer when your local Harris Teeter begins charging $15+ for 6-packs of Dale's Pale Ale in cans...a fucking outrage


----------



## Changed

place down the road has $2.50 domestics monday nights... these aren't macro domestics though!

-oaked arrogant bastard
-north coast old rasputin 
-stone IPA
-ommegang
etc!


----------



## n3ophy7e

firefighter said:


> Mmm Stella...



Stella on tap is fuckin' _delicious_


----------



## DarthMom

i don't consider myself a beer snob by any means but stella artois? really? the only beer that has ever really stood out for me is the lovely delirium tremens. pricey for a lush like me but worth it.


----------



## n3ophy7e

DarthMom said:


> i don't consider myself a beer snob by any means but stella artois? really?



Hey hun, each to their own ay. No-one's wrong when it comes to taste preferences


----------



## DarthMom

well of course! hell, this gal likes miller low life, just surprised to see it mentioned so often!


----------



## Finder

n3ophy7e said:


> Hey hun, each to their own ay. No-one's wrong when it comes to taste preferences



This is the beer SNOB thread. So, yeah, people can be wrong. GTFO with that Stella and come back with something good. Stella is the Blue Moon of lagers. Barf.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh _really_?? Well mate, I've been a fanatic of beer since I was a twitch in my dad's nutsack and consequently stumbled out of my mother's womb, so I feel adequately authorised to comment on which beers _I_ prefer. Sorry if I don't feel the need to partake in the tugging of each other's cocks over who drinks the most obscure or most expensive beverage. I likes what I likes, so _you_ gtfo kind sir


----------



## Finder

Off topic!!! Your post is lacking a distinctive snob quality.


----------



## Noboru Wataya

stella artois is a massive failure.   disgusting.   i could see someone who enjoys stella really digging an ice cold budweiser.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Ummm, do you guys actually get a different Stella in the US?? It could be possible, as an example here in Aus we get Becks Imported, which is good, and Becks unimported, which is rubbish. Maybe you guys just get the dregs/shit version of Stella in America?

There is _no way _we are talking about the same beer if you think Stella is that repulsive.


----------



## Max Power

Stella is somewhere between Milwaukee's Best Light and Miller High Life.


----------



## Finder

n3ophy7e said:


> Ummm, do you guys actually get a different Stella in the US?? It could be possible, as an example here in Aus we get Becks Imported, which is good, and Becks unimported, which is rubbish. Maybe you guys just get the dregs/shit version of Stella in America?
> 
> There is _no way _we are talking about the same beer if you think Stella is that repulsive.



It's cool, don't worry about it. I like some crappy beer too. Yuengling, Pabst, the occasional Budweiser.


----------



## animal_cookie

i  yuengling.  tho i think part of it is that i can only have it when i travel to the east coast which builds up the anticipation.  i also regularly consume coors light because i am cheap.

i just had the flying dog raging bitch which i really enjoyed.  its a belgian IPA, which makes is hoppy and sweet at the same time.  its strong, 8-9% but easily drinkable.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Best bottle ever:





I can't recall what the actual beer is like, but the bottle is cool. 
At $100 a case though, it's not your everyday drinking beer. I think the exorbitant cost is because of the elaborate bottle design :D


----------



## Zakalwe

n3ophy7e said:


> Ummm, do you guys actually get a different Stella in the US?? It could be possible, as an example here in Aus we get Becks Imported, which is good, and Becks unimported, which is rubbish. Maybe you guys just get the dregs/shit version of Stella in America?
> 
> There is _no way _we are talking about the same beer if you think Stella is that repulsive.



It will be different, all the UK's stella is brewed inside the UK, its not a Belgian export. I'd imagine it'd be the same for the US. That said, I enjoy Stella, preferably poured from the tap rather than out of a can obviously and I know alot of other people that appreciate good beer who also like Stella.

Stella and Kronenburg are my favourites in terms of basic beers you can find in any pub. Hobgoblin, Furstenburg, Asahi Super Dry, Weihenstephaner and Leffe are superior beers but harder (though not impossible) to get on tap. If I'm drinking at home and am looking particularly for taste over cost/volume then I'll go for Duvel, Weihenstephaner, Chimay or Hobgoblin.

Its quite fitting that I found this thread today as it'll have been two months tomorow morning since my last drink. I've got half a dozen bottles each of Weihenstephaner Kristall and Asahi as well as some Duvel and Chimay double for tomorow. Something tells me that after a month of sobriety (no 'hard' drugs either) I may have become a bit of a lightweight.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Zakalwe said:


> It will be different, all the UK's stella is brewed inside the UK, its not a Belgian export. I'd imagine it'd be the same for the US.



Yes, I actually researched this, then had a discussion with one of my best mates who's British, and a beer-lover, and incidentally enough a lover of Stella. We ascertained that yes, the Stella in the US is different from the Stella in the UK and indeed in Australia. They are all brewed in their own country so will obviously have a different taste and quality from each other. 



Zakalwe said:


> I've got half a dozen bottles each of Weihenstephaner Kristall and Asahi as well as some Duvel and Chimay double for tomorow.



That is a fine selection mate!! Duvel is one of my all-time favourite beers


----------



## Zakalwe

n3ophy7e said:


> That is a fine selection mate!! Duvel is one of my all-time favourite beers



Duvel is pretty amazing, it was good to drink some decent beer after a couple of dry months as opposed to getting started again on bog-standard lager. In June though I'll be in Amsterdam though, where all the pubs have a decent range of Belgian beers. It was there that I first got interested in trying new unusual types of beer and it'll be fun to redo it with a bit of knowledge under my belt.


----------



## justsayknow

DarthMom said:


> i don't consider myself a beer snob by any means but stella artois? really? the only beer that has ever really stood out for me is the lovely delirium tremens. pricey for a lush like me but worth it.



Thats the one in the ceramic bottle with the pink elephants on it isnt it? Potent drop that one! Quite tasty though if I remember correctly.


----------



## Finder

Looking forward to finally getting to try some Three Floyds Dark Lord Imperial Stout, quite possibly one of the most pain in the ass beers to get a hold of considering it's sold on one day per year and always sells out. I managed to snag a couple tickets to guarantee purchase this year though. Three weeks to go!



n3ophy7e said:


> Yes, I actually researched this, then had a discussion with one of my best mates who's British, and a beer-lover, and incidentally enough a lover of Stella. We ascertained that yes, the Stella in the US is different from the Stella in the UK and indeed in Australia. They are all brewed in their own country so will obviously have a different taste and quality from each other.



How was this ascertained exactly? They wouldn't use different recipes, although taste can very due to however the water was sourced...maybe. I highly doubt the quality control would be any different. According to the infallible  wikipedia it doesn't even appear that the stuff is brewed in the States.



> Stella Artois is brewed in Belgium (both in the plants of Leuven and Jupille) and the United Kingdom, as well as other countries, including Australia, and Ukraine.[3]  Much of the brew exported from Europe is currently produced at InBev's brewery in Belgium, and packaged in the Beck's Brewery in Bremen, Germany. Stella Artois is also brewed in Abbotsford, Victoria by Foster's Group for the Australian market under license from InBev[citation needed]. In the United States, Stella Artois is imported and distributed by Anheuser-Busch.[4]



I'm going to stick by the old assertion that you can't polish a turd.


----------



## cletus

Keep trying other beers, but keep going back to ye old faithful lager.

Nursing one of these just now:








n3ophy7e said:


> Oh _really_?? Well mate, I've been a fanatic of beer since I was a twitch in my dad's nutsack and consequently stumbled out of my mother's womb, so I feel adequately authorised to comment on which beers _I_ prefer. Sorry if I don't feel the need to partake in the tugging of each other's cocks over who drinks the most obscure or most expensive beverage. I likes what I likes, so _you_ gtfo kind sir



Ahaha! You tell 'im sister!


----------



## DarthMom

justsayknow said:


> Thats the one in the ceramic bottle with the pink elephants on it isnt it? Potent drop that one! Quite tasty though if I remember correctly.


 yup! first bought it for the pretty pink elephants, never even heard of it before that. and i really liked it!

another favorite i got to sample again last night was st bernardus, but not sure which brew, but yummers!


----------



## hellkitten

Fuck Kokanee Light, but Kokanee and Kokanee Gold (on tap) are the best. Nom nom nom. I'm pretty sure 76.7% of their sales go to me and my boyfriend hahaha.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ 76.7% ay?!  
We've found (and consequently tried) Kokanee here in Aus too, it's nice! It was a while ago though, so I can't recall the exact taste. But I remember that we liked it


----------



## Noboru Wataya

get this beer if you can.  it's certainly delicious


----------



## BeckyLee

So I live in the city that was voted best independent microbrewery beer city in the USA. Take that.


----------



## Finder

Who cares. Do you drink any or did you just come here to post about your town (wherever that is) being on some best of list (somewhere)?


----------



## BeckyLee

Finder said:


> Who cares. Do you drink any or did you just come here to post about your town (wherever that is) being on some best of list (somewhere)?


I'm not actually a beer snob, so yeah, that is all I came to say...


----------



## ebola?

Heh.  Then, by your own account, you are an affront to the splendor of your town. 

ebola


----------



## Max Power

Midas Touch (brewed by Dogfish Head) is the bees knees.


----------



## guineaPig

the problem with most of these beers is that they're local, or regional, and most of us can't find them in our state/country.

aside from that, i'd say burning river is hands-down my fav beer.






arrogant bastard too. got trashed on this after work one night. they should have known that cutting me that early would mean i'd just spend all that free time at the bar.


too many other beers to name.


----------



## animal_cookie

^i was at great lakes brewery earlier this evening. but i had a holy moses and commodore perry IPA.


----------



## ebola?

guinea pig:

Have you tried either the Oaked Arrogant Bastard or the Double Bastard?

ebola


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

btw do beer snob like to drink their beer in beer snob approved glass or straight from the bottle ?
i know some wine people a very anal with using the right kind of glass with different wine


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Pfft, nuts to that! As long as it's in _a_ glass, it's fine by me


----------



## cletus

The only way I am a beer snob is that I don't ever drink from a can or bottle. Ever.

I'd rather drink it from a childs cup with a crazy straw than stoop to that level of depravity.


----------



## ebola?

Some kind of a glass is ideal, as it will better release the beer's particular bouquet.
A metal 'glass' can mar the flavor, so, er, glass glasses are preferred, but plastic sippy cups are indeed workable.  I'm tired of drinking pretty much anything out of mason jars, just 'cause of the feel on the lips.  Someone who cares a great deal about the type of class is quite likely a 'prick'.

ebola


----------



## Sentience

The best beers I have ever had....

#1 Scalddies Noel, 2006
#2 Allagash Tripel
#3 An unkown microbrew.


The best 'cheap beer' on the market today is probably Fat Tire and the entire line from the New Belguim Brewing company. 


Fuck Budweiser and cheap American aluminum canned crap....Blue Ribbon has character though. For the bottom of the barrel, I prefer it to the other brands.


----------



## IndustrialStrength

^^ Good reminder on the New Belgium.
I always loved me some Blue Paddle.
Hell I enjoyed most of there varieties when I lived in Arizona.
I haven't been able to get as much of a variety now that I live in Pennsylvania.


----------



## n3ophy7e

cletus said:


> I'd rather drink it from a childs cup with a crazy straw



Some critics argue that is actually the _best_ method of drinking beer


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

oh i agree  _it is_ the best method of drinking beer, my kids are sure gonna be drinking from child's cup, it would be preposterous n depraved to let them drink from the bottle, im totally with neo on that one


----------



## BeckyLee

n3ophy7e said:


> Some critics argue that is actually the _best_ method of drinking beer


hahahahahah...


----------



## belarki

n3ophy7e said:


> Best bottle ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't recall what the actual beer is like, but the bottle is cool.
> At $100 a case though, it's not your everyday drinking beer. I think the exorbitant cost is because of the elaborate bottle design :D



I had one of these last night (thanks flatmate!). Not too bad but nothing particularly special. Pretty average lager, easy to drink, very light in colour and taste (sadly). The bottle is awesome though :D

I think it was about $18 a 6 pack?


----------



## justsayknow

ebola? said:


> Someone who cares a great deal about the type of glass is quite likely a 'prick'.
> 
> ebola



I will remember to quote  this next time I go to a snobby beer bar.
 " You sir are a prick!"

I reckon that drinking out of the bottle is preferred for beer that you could do with out smelling. For anything tasty a glass is better but sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## animal_cookie

if its cheap beer, i have no issues drinking it from a can or bottle; otherwise i prefer stuff from a glass.  the only time i think its weird is when i order a beer and its served in a competitor's glass.  such as ordering a delerium and getting it in a chimay glass.


----------



## ysrh

If I had to choose between a cold bottle, or a warm glass, for the beer to be served in - the cold bottle would win every time.  This assumes of course that we're talking about lager.  I prefer medium ales for taste and actual enjoyment of the drink.


----------



## justsayknow

When you put it that way. Sometimes a bottle is better.
You're making me think of a glass that's come straight out of a dishwasher at the pub and is hot and still smells of detergent= shithouse


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ That is a damn good point!!


----------



## Monkeybizness

Damn good beer,  I love amstel light, Heineken,  Beck's,  and cheap but very good beach beer Is Miller High Life lol $3 for 4 16OZ Cans., I live in south fl ,  I also prefer the bottles,  if caned I would like a cup please


----------



## Evad

i'm normally a lager person but have recent branched out into ales and stouts and have liked what I have tried so far. I had a bottle of this the other day






"Paradox Smokehead is an Imperial Stout aged in whisky casks from the Isle of Arran distillery. The smooth, robust stout has been completely infused with the aromatic fruit and ginger flavours of the Arran malt to deliver a deliciously complex flavour. "

really smooth and warming with that kind of coffee taste that stout has and the vague taste of whisky underneath as well, also ridiculously smool for 10% abv! also had another bottle from the same brewers






which is a really tasty IPA really bitter and fruity and refreshing


----------



## Max Power

Anyone ever drink Flying Dog? Thinking about picking some up.


----------



## ebola?

I've actually had pretty bad luck with them overall (then again, I've been in the Pacific NW, where we're spoiled by the beer selection).

ebola


----------



## animal_cookie

Max Power said:


> Anyone ever drink Flying Dog? Thinking about picking some up.



i am indifferent to most their beers, but they just released a belgian IPA for their 20th anniversary that i really like.


----------



## Finder

Max Power said:


> Anyone ever drink Flying Dog? Thinking about picking some up.



Not bad. I think they are a middle-of-the-road sort of brewery.


----------



## ysrh

justsayknow said:


> When you put it that way. Sometimes a bottle is better.
> You're making me think of a glass that's come straight out of a dishwasher at the pub and is hot and still smells of detergent= shithouse



That would be horrid.  People have been murdered for less.


----------



## justsayknow

*Big Rock Beer*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUdMEe4DmyQ

Not sure if the beers any good but the ad's funny enough


----------



## Bedhead

I almost always need a glass to drink beer out of unless it's macro swill. 

Right now all I have is a weizen glass and a yuengling pint glass. Looking to buy a tulip glass in the near future. 

You're really missing out on the beer drinking experience if you're not using a glass for a highly aromatic beer like a IPA/DIPA. It really is a sin.


----------



## Pegasus

Another vote for:






My drinking years are not very many, but nonetheless, this is a damn good beer!  I may try something I like better one day, and I hope I do, but for now, this is it.


----------



## Snugg

Great Lakes Brewery. By far produces my favorite beers.


Dortmunder? Amazing.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Bah! I've had it with the gnarly, headachy hangovers I've been getting from one 24oz bottle of craft-brewed stout. The stuff has more congeners and impurities than a pink drink. Only Belgian beer and port wine have ever made me feel worse the next day.

I think I'm going full tilt the other direction. It's going to be nothing but light brews and sake this summer.


----------



## Snugg

Man. Here's a hangover cure-all. It's gross as fuck, but it works like a CHARM.


Pour 2oz of Pepto Bismal into a cup.
...Pour a shot of jack.


...Drop shot of jack into PB cup.
Chug.


...For real, it tastes as gross as it sounds. But it works wonders. AMP even rated it as their #1 hangover cure for like, 3 years or some shit like that.


----------



## Finder

If I did that when I have a bad hangover I guarantee I would just vomit everywhere. It sounds horrible. I try to not get them in the first place by drinking more water than usual if I know I'm going out.

Dortmunder is great, though. Big fan of their porter as well, Elliot Ness maybe?

MDAO, too much sugar in those type of beers maybe? I kinda  feel you on 'em but I generally only have a couple dark beers and never session them. I stick to IPAs and lighter for regular drinkin'.


----------



## animal_cookie

^its the edmond fitzgerald that you are thinking of. the elliot ness is their amber ale.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

1.Tennents~ Scottish Lager
2.Peroni~Italian Lager
3.Sweet Water Brewery-Atlanta,Ga ~420 Extra Pale Ale
4.Beck's~German Pilsner
5.Newcastle ~Scottish & Newcastle Brown Ale
6.Red Stripe~Jamaican Lager
7.Tucher~Bravarian Helles Hefeweizen Light Wheatbeer(this one is an ass kicker.The alcohol
                            content is so high,in the US it is considered a malt liquor-the horror)
8.Guinness~ Irish Stout
9.Highland Oatmeal Porter~Asheville NCs (black in color, very malty-hints of chocolate-roasted flavor
                                    hops balanced well) ...
10.Nera Modelo~Mexican Dark beer(Munich Dunkles category/Vienna-style amber)


A beer list would not be complete with out a good old Half n Half-Guinness and Bass
A true Black and Tan was originally Guinness and Harps...however,the two names-Half & Half
                               and Black & Tan apply to both depending on where you are.


my humble beer list from years as a bartender.I miss being a beer snob.These days my starving artist funds usually go towards Budweiser......sad but true.I miss the days when I could afford good beer.


----------



## Snugg

I'm a big fan of pale ale's. So fuck y'all who hate on me for drinking Rolling Rock.


----------



## undead

I'm a fan of Edmund Fitzgerald. I'm sure I've probably said it a time or two, but I'll say it as many times as I have to to get the point across. It's DEEEELICIOUS.

I mostly dig porters, stouts, and whatever random shitty or medium shitty lager and or pilsner tickles my fancy for the time being.


----------



## Snugg

Man, for some reason, I just can't get into stouts. I've tried, time and time again. But to me, it just tastes like cold, really shitty, a couple days old, coffee.

...Hell, maybe it was just the kind I tried, who knows.


----------



## animal_cookie

ryanlaughlin said:


> I'm a fan of Edmund Fitzgerald. I'm sure I've probably said it a time or two, but I'll say it as many times as I have to to get the point across. It's DEEEELICIOUS.
> 
> I mostly dig porters, stouts, and whatever random shitty or medium shitty lager and or pilsner tickles my fancy for the time being.



have you tried their blackout stout? i am not a fan of it, but i know people seem to enjoy it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Yuengling Light is my current favourite.


----------



## undead

animal_cookie said:


> have you tried their blackout stout? i am not a fan of it, but i know people seem to enjoy it.



Yeah, I thought it was pretty good for a high gravity beer. When it comes to darker/thicker beers though, I prefer Edmund Fitzgerald's flavor above all else, but if I want to put the buzz on whilst still enjoying some semblance of flavor, Blackout Stout is fully sufficient. 

Everyone around here keeps raving about Lake Erie Monster, which I have my doubts because I'm not a huge fan of IPAs, but whatever, I'll try it sometime. I think it's more or less that people around here are starting to suck everyone else's dick when it comes to beer. I used to kick it with this dude all the time who drank the typical american slob beers and ripped on me for always bringing these exotic beers, microbrews, etc. then he left town for a while (got a new job) to eventually return back a different man. Apparently now he's this HUGE beer enthusiast and talks so much shit about all that beer of old. Point is, he's been raving hard about Lake Erie Monster and all of a sudden, 5ish or more people who are in cahoots with him... who were never beer snobs before... are on that train. That's cool and all, but I think they're in it for the wrong reasons. Motha fuckas!


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

ryanlaughlin, I've had Lake Erie Monster, and didn't think it was anything worth buying by the kegful.   Decent craft brew. But typical for its class.

I know people in Upstate New York who swear that Saranac Black and Tan tastes better than an actual half Guinness half Bass draft. Again, it's not a bad beer, but it ain't THAT good!

Does anyone else here from the Northeast find that Magic Hat Brewery's products have declined in quality since the early 2000s? I used to drink it when I actually lived in Burlington, Vermont, and I swear all of their beers tasted crisper and fuller there and then. Either the place has grown into a bigger operation and has payed the price in attention to detail, or I just was drinking fresher product closer to the source.


----------



## undead

As I remember, Magic Hat has never really been too prevalent in my area. I think you can get it in Columbus and/or Cleveland, but both of those are at least an hour away. Not convenient enough to pick up on a whim. I'd have to REALLY want Magic Hat to get it. The only time I've ever had it, I was in Connecticut about 3 years ago. I think it was #9? I vaguely remember it and couldn't really tell you whether or not I liked it, it's been too long.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I think Magic Hat is still a quality brew.  We have it in VA.  I have Wacko in the fridge.  #9 is on tap at a few restaurants here.   
We went to the brewery in Burlington from CT last winter and drank our faces off.




I am fond of Single Chair Ale and dislike Roxy Rolles...that shit is gross.


----------



## Delsyd

i wasnt a beer snob till i moved to Asheville.

Holy crap, the local beer here is amazing.

Its like drinking ambrosia.

And there is a whole culture for it here, festivals and such.


----------



## Finder

MyDoorsAreOpen said:


> Does anyone else here from the Northeast find that Magic Hat Brewery's products have declined in quality since the early 2000s? I used to drink it when I actually lived in Burlington, Vermont, and I swear all of their beers tasted crisper and fuller there and then. Either the place has grown into a bigger operation and has payed the price in attention to detail, or I just was drinking fresher product closer to the source.



This will probably be blasphemy to some, but here goes.

When we finally got Magic Hat out this way after hearing about it for so many years all I experienced was epic disappointment. I wouldn't go out of my way to drink any of their beers (I've probably tried four styles).

#9 is a horrible, abomination of a pale ale
The hefeweizen is terrible
Jinx was ok at best
Wacko was also ok at best

Definitely not even close to some of the heavy hitting breweries I like.

Saranac is pretty meh overall too. Wouldn't trouble myself to pick up any when I'm back east again.

One thing is for certain though, even though I am super snobby, there are very, very few brews I would turn down being offered by someone. A free beer is a beer I didn't have before, after all. :D

Ryan, I think you should embrace people whose pallets have finally grown up enough to move away from the big macro brew bullshit beer.


----------



## undead

True. It's not even so much that they've grown up and graduated onto better beers, but that they talk to me like I'm a rookie. I was telling these dolts about the beers they're telling me about... years ago! :D


----------



## We are all ONE

you can throw that Sweetwater420 in the magic hat, saranac group

ran into some Hopsickle on tap recently, delish

 - beersnob


----------



## Max Power

never tasted a great hefeweizen.


----------



## Finder

^Yeah, not to big on that style myself.



We are all ONE said:


> you can throw that *Sweetwater420* in the magic hat, saranac group
> 
> ran into some Hopsickle on tap recently, delish
> 
> - beersnob



I hate that name so much I don't think I would ever have tried it in the first place.

Moylan Hopsickle? That's a good one. Only ever had it in the bottle though.

Some of my favorite IPAs:

Bell's Two Hearted
Russian River Pliny the Elder
Founders Centennial IPA
Dogfish Head 60 Minute

Double IPAs:

Bell's Hopslam
Three Floyds Dreadnaught
Ninkasi Tricerahops
Great Divide Hercules
Founders Double Trouble

I guarantee I am missing some great ones, but these are top shelf off the top of my head.


----------



## ebola?

> I'm a big fan of pale ale's. So fuck y'all who hate on me for drinking Rolling Rock.



Rolling Rock is an American-style, adjunct-grain lager, not a pale ale.


----------



## AmorRoark

Finder said:


> One thing is for certain though, even though I am super snobby, there are very, very few brews I would turn down being offered by someone. A free beer is a beer I didn't have before, after all. :D



I wish you could pass this attitude onto your friend.


----------



## Changed

Tonight I've had:
Great Lakes Blackout Stout
" Holy Moses
&
Lagunitas Undercover

The Blackout Stout was one of the best Imperial Stouts that I've had. Doesn't equal the Stone Russian IS, but only because the body was quite viscous. Still, the flavor was nearly unsurpassed. 

Holy Moses was a good, not great wheat. 

Undercover... well, I'm quite drunk right now, so I can't comment competently about that one. I think it was good, though.


----------



## MPH1

Tried a lovely beer from Fullers brewery over the weekend.

http://www.fullers.co.uk/rte.asp?id=109

looks like it is going to be a lot heavier than it is (considering it is a dark ale). Actually very refreshing on a summers day.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Snugg said:


> I'm a big fan of pale ale's. So fuck y'all who hate on me for drinking Rolling Rock.



...Are you joking?  Rolling Rock is a lager.

I love my IPAs.  Stone Ruination IPA is pure nectar.  For those discussing Magic Hat, well I live in South Burlington and I can definitely say that it's overrated IMO.  I don't think they deserve that much hate, but they aren't so amazing as everyone might have you think.  Their best known beer, #9, isn't even very good for all the press it gets.  Long Trail, even though they were bought out, is certainly better all-around.  Ditto for Otter Creek.


----------



## brutus

We are all ONE said:


> you can throw that Sweetwater420 in the magic hat, saranac group
> 
> - beersnob



Seconded


----------



## Finder

Rolling Rock is fuckin' piss. GTFO with that shit.

Stone is pretty solid all around. Chicago was soooo late to that party with Stone only becoming available here within the last couple months. Their regular IPA is extremely sessionable. Ruination is also good, but they're not in my favorites.

Another solid brewery most may not have heard of it is Two Brothers Brewery out in Warrenville, IL. The Doumaine DuPage French Country Style Ale is delicious. Their others are quite good as well...their Hop Juice Seasonal DIPA is also quite tasty if you can find it (I think it's a June release?).

We're finally starting to get some new breweries both in Chicago and out in IL after some years of nothing new being added. My band played a show out in Plainfield, IL to help open a new brewery called Limestone (name is a nod to both Stone out west and the heavy limestone deposits of Illinois). I'm pretty picky about my beers, but was impressed with their offerings. They have a great "IBA" India Brown Ale and the IPA they had on draft was also excellent. I got a tour of the facilities and they hadn't started kegging yet and were running their taps straight out of the holding tanks. Looking forward to their beers being available in Chicago.

I'll touch on some of the new breweries that are actually IN the city of Chicago in another post.


----------



## AmorRoark

Wow, random, but it's so strange there's a Two Brothers brewery. My fiancee's best friend was one of the brothers in Two Brothers Big Tattoo wine. It was one of many wines his family made/imported from Chile. They gave the proceeds from the wine to cancer research (his mother died of breast cancer). Anyway, they had to sell their business because of the recession.  It was a really good, cheap wine as well. /end off topic






http://www.gordonswine.com/sku23383... BROTHERS RED BIG TATOO COLCHAGUA VALLEY 2007


----------



## We are all ONE

Finder said:


> ^Yeah, not to big on that style myself.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that name so much I don't think I would ever have tried it in the first place.
> 
> Moylan Hopsickle? That's a good one. Only ever had it in the bottle though.
> 
> Some of my favorite IPAs:
> 
> Bell's Two Hearted
> Russian River Pliny the Elder
> Founders Centennial IPA
> Dogfish Head 60 Minute
> 
> Double IPAs:
> 
> Bell's Hopslam
> Three Floyds Dreadnaught
> Ninkasi Tricerahops
> Great Divide Hercules
> Founders Double Trouble
> 
> I guarantee I am missing some great ones, but these are top shelf off the top of my head.



I have put these into the 'must try' category. Two Heart and DFH are two of my favs they sell at the grocery store down the street. 

Also - Ill be in Chicago a couple times this summer, any must hit breweries? EDIT : just read your recommendation(s) a coupld posts up


----------



## Pegasus

You guys have never had a good Hefeweizen?  Hell, most I have tried have been good...

Local to me, I have the Harpoon Brewery which is famous for its Harpoon IPA and UFO Hefeweizen...  I love the UFO!  The IPA isn't bad, but UFO is hands down one of my favorites!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I like UFO Raspberry


----------



## Max Power

BollWeevil said:


> You guys have never had a good Hefeweizen?  Hell, most I have tried have been good...



good, but not great.

Check my original post.


----------



## Finder

We are all ONE said:


> I have put these into the 'must try' category. Two Heart and DFH are two of my favs they sell at the grocery store down the street.
> 
> Also - Ill be in Chicago a couple times this summer, any must hit breweries? EDIT : just read your recommendation(s) a coupld posts up



Are you going to have access to a car or are just looking for recommendations in the city? If you can get a car, I would HIGHLY recommend going down to 3 Floyds brewery in Munster, IN. It's only about 40 minutes out of the city, but they have some of the best beer in the midwest and probably the country.

In the city a new place opened up called Revolution Brewing Company, although I've only had one of theirs, the IPA, my girlfriend picked up for me to try when she was there having lunch with friends. I need to make it to the tap room. Half Acre has a tasting room, I believe, but not restaurant. I like their Daisy Cutter pale, but not some of their others. Have not tried any of the Metropolitan Brewing Company. They do tours and might have a tasting room. 

Then, of course, there is Goose Island. Now Goose has some solid brews: Hex Nut, Honkers, Matilda, but I think most of their stuff is pretty middle of the road to not good. If you visit their original location on Clybourn Ave they have a lot of small batch beers and pretty good food.

Oh, and Piece Brewery in Wicker Park has great pizza and some excellent beers they brew in house. If you're looking for good beer bars I would highly recommend Map Room in Bucktown on Armitage Ave. For the best Belgian (+ lots more) taps and bottles in the city head to Hopleaf in Andersonville on Clark. Hopleaf has great food, but if you don't want to wait I recommend getting there around 4-4:30 and having a pint so you can be there right when the restaurant opens.

Drop me a PM if you want to meet up for a pint. If I'm around, I'd be happy to have a couple.


----------



## We are all ONE

Good people hunch confirmed- thanks again, and will do on the PM

 Just bought a sixer of Terrapin Hopsecutioner - My gut tells me Ill be disappointed but Im going with the 'dont knock it untill you try it...'

Ill report back  once I dive in later today


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I drank this last night
http://www.pyramidbrew.com/our-brews/haywire
tasty


----------



## wibble

I found this in a pub the other day:






I didn't get one but frankly with a name like that it has to be good.

More of a cider girl myself...


----------



## Changed

one foreign, one local--two of my favorites.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Wow nice! How does that Mokah go?


----------



## Changed

umm... it costs around $7 for 22oz.

tastes like the best espresso you've ever had, with the best dark chocolate you've ever had dipped in it, then a little bit of vanilla bean and roasted nuts.

11% alcohol to top it all off.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Sounds like heaven


----------



## Snugg

God forbid someone likes a beer, that someone else doesn't...


----------



## Finder

^You clearly missed the snob part of this thread. I don't care if someone likes shitty beer, but at the end of the day they still like shitty beer and I have no problem saying so.


----------



## Finder

I'm going to this tonight. :D


----------



## ikkyu

enjoying this one for the first time.  it's different as far as dark IPAs go, in that the roasted chocolate malt kinda muddies the crispness of the hops, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't love it.


----------



## Changed

one of my favorites from Stone ^

can't wait to get my hands on that Russian Imperial Stout again...


----------



## Bedhead

SirTophamHat said:


> .I love my IPAs.  Stone Ruination IPA is pure nectar.  For those discussing Magic Hat, well I live in South Burlington and I can definitely say that it's overrated IMO.  I don't think they deserve that much hate, but they aren't so amazing as everyone might have you think.  Their best known beer, #9, isn't even very good for all the press it gets.  Long Trail, even though they were bought out, is certainly better all-around.



I like the cut of your jig sir. I feel the same way. 

While I don't drink Stone Ruination often, I do occasionally. It's definitely a palate wrecker, but I liked to be punched in the face with hops every once in a while. 

Another west coast brew, which I've only had the pleasure of enjoying once, is Ballast Point's Sculpin IPA. By far the fruitiest IPA I've had to date, it's bursting with mango, pineapple, and citrus. Shit is ballin'. I'm pumped they're releasing it in six packs in the near future.


----------



## undead

Changed said:


> umm... it costs around $7 for 22oz.
> 
> tastes like the best espresso you've ever had, with the best dark chocolate you've ever had dipped in it, then a little bit of vanilla bean and roasted nuts.
> 
> 11% alcohol to top it all off.



Jesus... that sounds phenomenal.

...and looks just as good!


----------



## Changed

ryanlaughlin said:


> Jesus... that sounds phenomenal.
> 
> ...and looks just as good!



if you're between NYC and chicago you should be able to find it.

perhaps we could do a beer-swap...


----------



## The_Idler

@wibble Doom Bar is good.

There are far too many beers to have a favourite, I could only have tasted in the order of hundreds...

We just recently had the Northampton CAMRA beer festival with about 260 beers, ciders and perries. That was pretty cool but I definitely won't be remembering any of the names. 
Thankfully in the civilized world of England, real beer is available on every corner, and the selection changes every week.

Actually one I do remember was the Black Eagle Imperial Stout, at 7.5% which was the most ridiculous beer I have ever tasted. Nice that they didn't bother trying to soften it with anything sweet (I like the dusty bitterness of stout), but it was like drinking liquid leather.
I liked it, but that half was probably enough for one year, and I can't imagine many other people - _in the world_ - enjoying that crazy shit...


----------



## ebola?

> enjoying this one for the first time. it's different as far as dark IPAs go, in that the roasted chocolate malt kinda muddies the crispness of the hops, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't love it.



Ah, Dark IPAs!  I had my first at Hopworks Brewery in Portland, OR (aka, "HUB") on my recent vacation, and I have to say that I really like the style.  It has the upfront hoppiness of an IPA, but also the toasty maltiness that I tend to like in Stouts and Porters.  I hope that the style truly catches on.

ebola


----------



## The_Idler

yeah I've never seen one, sounds good though! toasty maltiness mmmmmm.


----------



## Max Power

drinkin' some 60 minute IPAs. Great session beer.


----------



## Changed

too heavy to session 60 minute... then again, I think one night I drank three 120 minutes in combination with everclear and didn't vomit!


----------



## Bedhead

Changed said:


> too heavy to session 60 minute...



No way man, I could drink that shit all night.


----------



## IndustrialStrength

If it's available in your area I recommend trying out Great Lakes Brewing Company's Lake Erie Monster.
I had one over the weekend & enjoyed it enough to seek out & buy some before it was gone as it's a seasonal.
It's an Unfiltered Imperial IPA.


----------



## ikkyu

Bedhead said:


> No way man, I could drink that shit all night.



Me too, but I always find it lacking something compared to the 90 Minute.

I think I'd like to try more dark IPAs.  Recommendations, anyone?


----------



## Finder

Changed said:


> too heavy to session 60 minute... then again, I think one night I drank three 120 minutes in combination with everclear and didn't vomit!



I used to have a problem sessioning Two Hearted, but those days are long gone. IPAs are my preferred beer in general, although you gotta watch out cause those 7% bottles add up quickly.


----------



## Changed

IndustrialStrength said:


> If it's available in your area I recommend trying out Great Lakes Brewing Company's Lake Erie Monster.
> I had one over the weekend & enjoyed it enough to seek out & buy some before it was gone as it's a seasonal.
> It's an Unfiltered Imperial IPA.



I grabbed a bottle of that too. Only $1.40 too-- supposedly, people are paying $10 for a 4 pack elsewhere. Pretty good beer, but much less hoppy than I thought it would be.


----------



## Changed

ikkyu said:


> Me too, but I always find it lacking something compared to the 90 Minute.
> 
> I think I'd like to try more dark IPAs.  Recommendations, anyone?



Great LakesErie Monster
Weyerbacher Double Simcoe IPA
Stone Ruination 
Southern Tier Un*Earthly


----------



## IndustrialStrength

I bought a 4 pack on sale $10 & change so your doing good.
If I recall your relatively local mind if I ask where you acquired Erie Monster at that price? 
I agree it was less hoppy than I figured but the other flavors really rounded it out imho.

I see you mentioned Southern Tier Un*Earthly is it worth going out of the way to try?
I'm actually making my way through a Southern Tier pack of Pales variety pack as I type this.
I'm thinking I'll also have to try the Weyerbacher you mentioned.
I've had there Hops Infusion IPA & there Blithering Idiot (A personal favorite) but never ran into there Double Simcoe IPA.

For a slightly different take on an IPA I found Flying Dog's Raging Bitch to be interesting.

*NSFW*: 










In general I've found Flying Dog to be decent & as a Hunter/Ralph fan they get a few bonus points from me on that note.


----------



## animal_cookie

Changed said:


> I grabbed a bottle of that too. Only $1.40 too-- supposedly, people are paying $10 for a 4 pack elsewhere. Pretty good beer, but much less hoppy than I thought it would be.



thats the going rate for a seasonal 4 pack from great lakes.  i am also curious where you got it for $1.40 from.  even growlers from the brewery are not that cheap.


----------



## undead

Hey, Changed, when you say beer swap, do you mean meet up for some beers?

Forgive my ignorance. :D


----------



## justsayknow

Alright Snobs.
It seems that a lot of you love the IPA's. I havent really tried that many but the ones I had were from Aussie brewers and I thought they tasted of arse (Sail and Anchor, James Squire). I havent been able to locate any from the US but I tried a Brewdog Punk IPA from Scotland and it also was not for me. Is this IPA typical of the style or is it just that the ones I have tried are doinitwrong?

Mostly just too bitter, too hoppy and plain wrong tasting.

The one american ale I could find was a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale which I found much less offensive. I could see myself drinking plenty of these if they didnt cost $6 over here!


----------



## Changed

IndustrialStrength said:


> I bought a 4 pack on sale $10 & change so your doing good.
> If I recall your relatively local mind if I ask where you acquired Erie Monster at that price?
> I agree it was less hoppy than I figured but the other flavors really rounded it out imho.
> 
> I see you mentioned Southern Tier Un*Earthly is it worth going out of the way to try?
> I'm actually making my way through a Southern Tier pack of Pales variety pack as I type this.
> I'm thinking I'll also have to try the Weyerbacher you mentioned.
> I've had there Hops Infusion IPA & there Blithering Idiot (A personal favorite) but never ran into there Double Simcoe IPA.
> 
> For a slightly different take on an IPA I found Flying Dog's Raging Bitch to be interesting.
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general I've found Flying Dog to be decent & as a Hunter/Ralph fan they get a few bonus points from me on that note.



The GL Monster was had at the Ithaca Coffee Company, by the Triphammer mall. I don't know how long they'll have it though...

I think Un*Earthly is only sold in 22oz bombers, but it is definitely worth buying. (ST seems to only sell their good beers in the bombers. Most of the shit they put in 12oz's are... shit!)

I've only seen that Simcoe DIPA in Baltimore, for some reason.

Raging Bitch  is probably FD's best beer %)


----------



## Changed

ryanlaughlin said:


> Hey, Changed, when you say beer swap, do you mean meet up for some beers?
> 
> Forgive my ignorance. :D



Well I meant: if we were looking for beers that can't be had in our area, and somebody else could, we could buy the beer and ship it to the other person in return for a beer(s) from them.

But I wouldn't mind a little meet up.


----------



## IndustrialStrength

^^ Thanks for the heads up I might be heading up that way later this week I'll have to check it out.
Beats the 5$ I paid for one at the Ithaca Ale House. 

I'll have to check out the bombers.
Sadly enough most of the Southern Tier I've had has been 12oz varieties.
Glad to see I'm not the only one who enjoys a Raging Bitch.


----------



## Changed

Ithaca Beverage Center has a decent variety of the Southern Tier too. If you are coming this way for beer, definitely stop there first.


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Will do. Thanks for the heads up much appreciated.


----------



## Snugg

IndustrialStrength said:


> If it's available in your area I recommend trying out Great Lakes Brewing Company's Lake Erie Monster.
> I had one over the weekend & enjoyed it enough to seek out & buy some before it was gone as it's a seasonal.
> It's an Unfiltered Imperial IPA.



And that is why I love living 35 minutes from GLBC. All of their brews available, and easily accessible.

If you ever get the chance to go to the actual brewery/pub, anybody should try "Engine 20" and "Market Street Wheat." You can't purchase those outside of the pub, though. Well worth it though, if you're in the area.
----------------
Now playing: Sage Francis - Three Sheets To The Wind
via FoxyTunes


----------



## We are all ONE

will be giving this a go and report back, although Lagunitas is a bit more on the 'popular' side, i have always liked their brews


----------



## We are all ONE

double post apology but this^, is not bad at all


----------



## Finder

I liked that Wilco Tango Foxtrot they had out a while back. Lagunitas is merely "ok" for me, generally. Not really gonna seek it out, but if that's all they have on draft, ok. I hated that Brown Sugar beer of theirs though. What a misnomer of a name for a crappy tasting beer.


----------



## We are all ONE

Yeah, I can't say I have drank much/any recently. I think the memory is still a good one due to the fact that their IPA was one of the first IPA's I ever drank. The 'undercover' above was pretty good but I probably liked the alcohol % more as I felt like getting typsy on Sat night.


----------



## Finder

The IPA isn't _bad_ it's just nothing special. It's a good session beer.


----------



## egor

Now that I'm off of bond, it's been Sunshine Wheat with orange all week


----------



## IndustrialStrength

Changed said:


> Ithaca Beverage Center has a decent variety of the Southern Tier too. If you are coming this way for beer, definitely stop there first.



^^ Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. 
The selection is great compared to anywhere else I've been to in the area.
I didn't realize there was a store with a decent selection within a decent driving distance of my location.
So thanks again for the recommendation I'm loving it.

I tried that double simcoe IPA you recommended it was quite good.
I picked up a good selection of barley wine style ales to try as I'm partial to them.
Had some Weyerbacher Merry Monks last night & found that quite enjoyable.
Now I must go decide what to sample this evening.


----------



## rincewindrocks

If anyone comes to Albuquerque (or santa fe, i think) be sure and check out Marble Brewery. Personally I can recommend the Wildflower Wheat, which is almost bitter, in contrast to the overwhelming sweetness of most Wheat beers, and the Oatmeal Stout, which is dark and creamy without being overwhelming. The seasonal beers are usually top shelf as well.


----------



## boarderb

Erdinger Heff, Franziskaner Heff, basically any Heff is amazing.


----------



## Snugg

SFW, just put it in tags cause of the size.


*NSFW*: 










So good. Great Lakes has such a nice selection.

----------------
Now playing: Apathy - Baptism By Fire f. Esoteric & Emilio Lopez
via FoxyTunes


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hehe I like the nice touch down the bottom Snugg


----------



## Snugg

Haha. I thought some might. 

----------------
Now playing: Classified - Where Are You
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Pegasus

edit- different tastes now...


----------



## Bridesbiscuit

^ Wow that 90 minute must have had some serious  bottle variation.  That's  my go to bottle  and is rated in  Ratebeer and Beer Advocate 100 and A respectively.  Do you particularly care for Imperial style IPA's?


----------



## Pegasus

^Sorry, I didn't see your post and was sitting there updating the post.  I don't know... This Doghead fish 90 min IPA was not _bad_, but the aftertaste was just more than I can say is enjoyable.  I will probably give away the rest of the ones I have to beer moochers (won't they be surprised at the 9% ABV?!   (I'll tell them) ) and stock up on a 4 pack of 6-pack Sierra Nevada Torpedo bottles (32 pack  ) and maybe a 2-6 packs of Tucher Helles Hefe Weizen and Harpoon IPA.  They'll find good use.


----------



## Delsyd

Oskar Blues Brewery: Gubna

such a great tasting beer. It has a nice citrusy aftertaste and a high ABV.

i love this stuff, i just wish it wasnt so damn expensive.


----------



## carl

Oskar Blues happens to be my favorite local brewer, everything they produce is awesome. If you ever get the chance, check out the Longmont resturant/pub.


----------



## Finder

I can see not being a fan of 90 minute, but Harpoon and Torpedo are just...not that great. Sorry, but these are pretty much bottom of the barrel IPAs, for me.

Last night I drank the the Port Brewing High Tide Fresh Hop IPA I've had in my fridge for a couple weeks. Not too bad, the fresh hops give it a much more "grassy" taste than your average CA IPA. I've been trying to sample wet hopped beers, but they are generally only available in the fall and the flavors don't hold up in the bottle for very long.

Last week I enjoyed a couple Two Brothers Heavier Handed Oak Aged IPA on draft. REALLY tasty and interesting as far as the style goes. Aging it in Oak barrels cuts the bitterness down to almost nothing and you get all the citrus up front with a smooth, creamy finish. I would drink the hell out of this beer given the opportunity.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Found a real gem at the bottle shop the other day:




Mountain Goat organic steam ale, brewed in Richmond Victoria (Aus)

I loved it!! Delicious


----------



## Delsyd

Highland Brewing Mocha Stout





Such a good beer for a cold winter night


----------



## undead

^ That looks fucking delicious!

I'm currently drinking a vanilla porter from the Breckinridge Brewery.






It's good, worth getting again, but I guess I thought it would taste a little darker.

I prefer my Great Lakes, Edmund Fitzgerald porter FAR AND ABOVE all other beers. It's to die for!


----------



## Finder

n3ophy7e said:


> Found a real gem at the bottle shop the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mountain Goat organic steam ale, brewed in Richmond Victoria (Aus)
> 
> I loved it!! Delicious



Cool! I wonder if they use a similar process to Anchor Steam here in the States. BTW, if any ever finds themselves in San Francisco, make a point to try and do the Anchor tour. It's free, really cool and you get a ton of free beer at the end of the tour. It books up months in advance, so keep that in mind.

Currently drinking a Great Lakes Christmas Ale.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Finder said:


> Cool! I wonder if they use a similar process to Anchor Steam here in the States.



I don't have time right now to look in to it, but I imagine the process would be very similar, if not the same!


----------



## animal_cookie

i picked up some bottles of stone cali-belgique IPA.  i really like the combination of belgian yeast and west coast IPA.


----------



## Amostheman

anyone else think Lagunitas IPA tastes like a not-so-sweet grapefruit juice?


----------



## davez

ryanlaughlin said:


> ^ That looks fucking delicious!
> 
> I'm currently drinking a vanilla porter from the Breckinridge Brewery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good, worth getting again, but I guess I thought it would taste a little darker.
> 
> I prefer my Great Lakes, Edmund Fitzgerald porter FAR AND ABOVE all other beers. It's to die for!




God that looks beautiful.

I CAN'T GET IT IN THE UK ((( Anyone willing to ship for cash?


----------



## ChickenScratch

can't believe i didn't see this thread.  yes, i love beer.  i don't discriminate.  i love ice cold high life in a can and craft beers just the same depending on my mood.

here is one i'm really digging on lately.






this is my spot in atlanta.  i stagger home from it frequently.

http://www.theporterbeerbar.com/


----------



## davez

Punk IPA


----------



## We are all ONE

Sweet baJeebus
sippin on a Founders Double Trouble out of Grand Rapids
throwing this in my top 5

Finder- assuming u know this gem?


----------



## China Rider

Last night I tried two IPAs for the first time:
Hoptical Illusion by Blue Point , B+
Southern Tier double IPA, A-

I went to the store to get Bear Republics Racer 5 IPA, one of my favorites, but they ran out.


----------



## sssssssssss

lol big flats.


----------



## Amostheman

boulevard unfiltered wheat is always a safe choice, at least in the midwest.

It's a kansas city native, do they have boulevard on the coasts?


----------



## Max Power

Bumpin' this thread to let you hopheads know I drank some 120 minute last night.

u jelly?


----------



## China Rider

^ I'm assuming your are talking about Dogfish Head? 120 to me tasted a little too much like wine, 90 minute is perfectly blended.

I've gotta case of Victory's Hop Wallop(  ) and Stone's Ruination IPA, mmmmmmmhops!


----------



## JoshE

Corona and Budweiser


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yes to Sharp Top Pumpkin Wheat
no to Smuttynose Pumpkin Ale


----------



## Max Power

time to resurrect this beast, this is my 6 pack for the week (books & beer, yes)






and *Finder* you fuck, come back so that you can drool over this picture.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Mmm, I must add to this thread! I've developed a taste for boutique beers in my old age.. Although it does make me terribly bloated if I drink more than one bottle in a sitting.


----------



## justsayknow

Hardly boutique but the best Malawi has to offer. It seemed better than the Danish version and not quite as strong. Also vastly superior to the locals drink of choice "Chibuku"


----------



## ChickenScratch

60 min dogfish is better than the 90 and 120, IMO.

drank a few of these last night, who would've thunk mississippi made good beer


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> 60 min dogfish is better than the 90 and 120, IMO.
> 
> drank a few of these last night, who would've thunk mississippi made good beer



i've been drinking a lot of those lately too. PB doesn't like them as much as the jefferson porter -- or whatever the one made with sweet potatoes is. next up is trying that mississippi vodka lol.

eta: i'm volunteering with PB at the brew your cask off sweetwater thing this saturday, you should go/buy a ticket.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm embarrassed to say it, but i've never even been to sweetwater.


----------



## China Rider

i spy hop wallop!!!

i've got some of these laying around - a very hoppy imperial amber






it's as good as it sounds


----------



## Cyc

Ever since I started listening to Animal Collective, the only beer I seem to be able to drink is Pabst Blue Ribbon.


----------



## Pander Bear

last time we went to chicken's place, we brought over the following:






which was pretty good— complex and understated and pretty refreshing considering how glutted the American scene has gotten with hyper hopped, and then hyper roasted malts, and then sometimes both.






This was about what you'd expect. I wouldn't turn it down, but I'm not going to seek it out again.

Then we killed a 12 of PBR. 

The very best thing I've had lately was a Duchesse de Bourgogne. Now that's a beer. I had it with a great plate of hash at, yep: the porter in atlanta.


----------



## paranoid android

Cyc said:


> Ever since I started listening to Animal Collective, the only beer I seem to be able to drink is Pabst Blue Ribbon.



 Eww i think id rather drink colt 45 over that stuff 

 Guinness for the win in my opinion. Moosehead is pretty good too and was a fav of mine back in my alcoholic daze. I used to kill a a few 24's of that on a weekend easy.

Quidi Vidi 1892 ale is some pretty good shit too.


----------



## brutus

Have any of yall ever been to Hop City in Atlanta? There's a few thousand different brews.


----------



## ebola?

Pander Bear said:
			
		

> which was pretty good— complex and understated and pretty refreshing considering how glutted the American scene has gotten with hyper hopped, and then hyper roasted malts, and then sometimes both.



Ah.  So is that like a traditional Scottish style ale (but oaked) (really complex, pretty sweet)?  Scottish ales are rarely described as "understated".  You told me that you don't like drinking, lol. 



			
				PA said:
			
		

> Guinness for the win in my opinion.



I've had better stouts, honestly (you might just like nitrogenated stouts in general).  However, Guiness is the best beer in South Korea. 

Really, it's makgeoli for the win. 

ebola


----------



## morpher001




----------



## EbowTheLetter

I have two bottles of Life & Limb in my closet but they are promised to friends.  Sigh.


----------



## Kenickie

wiggi said:


> Have any of yall ever been to Hop City in Atlanta? There's a few thousand different brews.



i've never been. last night we did the brew your cask off thing at sweetwater brewery, and man, so many shitty beers! it was weird how many of them were not good at all. :/


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am not a fan of Sweetwater either.


----------



## Pander Bear

> You told me that you don't like drinking, lol.



Ya, like 7 years ago— get with the times, dad.



> I am not a fan of Sweetwater either.



Agreed— I'd never order one of their beers at a bar. They've done a couple good beers in their Dank Tank series, though.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i fucking love sweetwater IPA.  

never been to hop city.  will check it out.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

that duchesse has got me curious, Pander Bear. 

i think this qualifies as snobbish beer. i was there for big bottles of stout, but found this in the cold aisle today and couldn't resist taking one home. 




head is out of control, as usual with trappist ales. like birthday cake. there was a time in life i called this my favorite.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

learn to pour


----------



## OTGee

Anything super, oh aye mate 
But tbh, expensive fancy mans beers taste like shit. Stick with the classics people.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> learn to pour


you don't just splash it in there?


----------



## Pander Bear

you both doin' it wrong: drink belgians from the bottle— keeps all the flavors in.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

^you wouldn't! more silt in the bottom of that bottle than the nile.


----------



## kah8

Love weissbier


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Belgian pale ales I like.  India...yuck.


----------



## Pander Bear

hydroazuanacaine said:


> ^you wouldn't! more silt in the bottom of that bottle than the nile.



protein supplement


----------



## Max Power

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> learn to pour



haha, that was my first thought as well. 




Just bought a bottle of Weyerbacher Insanity, a barrel-aged barleywine. I enjoyed their Double Simcoe and the Hops Fusion, at least they do IPAs right. Interesting brewery.


----------



## whataboutheforests

i drink more sierra nevada than anything

harvest northern hemisphere ale, torpedoes, stout, porter, bigfoot ale, it's all good

bear republic racer 5, big black stout, and red rocket ale are bomb too

and i don't think any beer in the world is better than pliny the elder from russian river brewing...sooooo fucking good


----------



## justsayknow

^They've just started promoting sierra nevada pretty hard in Australia. I'm not sure how well they think they are going to do at +$6 for a 330ml bottle though. Its good but I'm not sure its that good especially when you can get better European or local stuff for that price or lower for 500ml or 750ml


----------



## Pander Bear

just had a couple good one's on WAAO's dime when he flew into town...











both excellent.


----------



## thujone

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Belgian pale ales I like.  India...yuck.



definitely.  IPAs are so freaking gross  

I finally had a chance (or overwhelming hankering) to sample Asahi "super dry" and it was pretty damn good.  Seems like the only options for Japanese brew here is Asahi or Sapporo but Sapporo is brewed locally and frankly the only reason to buy that is for the steel can.  Asahi, on the other hand, is legit and actually quite good.  It tastes as beer should taste, which is simply what makes it worth having.


----------



## Max Power

thujone said:


> Seems like the only options for Japanese brew here is Asahi or Sapporo



Check out Kiuchi Brewery. Just look for the owl on the label!


----------



## thujone

I'll look for it, thanks for recommending


----------



## Pander Bear

You're not going to like it much if Asahi is your idea of how beer ought to taste, though.


----------



## Busty St Clare

I'm always a sucker for a clever name. Doesn't taste too bad either, nice bitter ale with a touch of caramel.


----------



## thujone

Pander Bear said:


> You're not going to like it much if Asahi is your idea of how beer ought to taste, though.



I'm receptive of all lagers, pilsners and bocks.  I liked Asahi because it fulfilled my expectations of what one should taste like; clean.  As long as a beer has a gentle balance of flavours and no piss or other unsavoury undertones, I'll dig it.  It's not myopic to say "this is what beer should taste like", but rather just a nod to the craftsmanship and quality that has gone into making a brew that rises above the bottom-shelf garbage.

This reminds me, I should get to the beer store for a few cans by my new favorite brewery, Creemore Springs.  They brew a lager, pilsner and bock that are all absolutely brilliant!


----------



## shLong420

In Wisconsin we have this nice little brewery called New Glarus Brewing Company.
They have some great brews. 
"Spotted Cow" is their bread and butter, but my girl and I both dig their "Totally Naked" brew. Good shit!

if you get a chance, check em out. 
They offer little tours of their joint. Been meaning to take a short road trip and sample their lesser know brews


----------



## ebola?

You have lots and lots of great breweries in WI.  It fits completely well with our stereotypes about your drinking (well, solely that it's extremely voluminous). 



			
				thujone said:
			
		

> I'm receptive of all lagers, pilsners and bocks.



We have diametrically opposed tastes in beer, lol.  There's no longer that I'm really into (well, Session does the style unorthodoxically enough for me to enjoy it), but I am very partial to IPAs, stouts, and porters.

ebola


----------



## ebola?

pander bear said:
			
		

> Ya, like 7 years ago— get with the times, dad.



So people don't have mindsets based on elaborate, coherent conceptual frameworks that are modified glacially? 

ebola


----------



## shLong420

ebola? said:


> You have lots and lots of great breweries in WI.  It fits completely well with our stereotypes about your drinking (well, solely that it's extremely voluminous).


HAHAHAHA...That gave me a laugh.
Yes, its true, however.....lol


----------



## Cyc

Mmmm


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Is it fine?


----------



## Josair

I kinda like a couple of Ridgeway beers - Blue and IPA. Don't know if those count as 'beer for snobs', though.
Should any of you come to Italy, i can recommend this brewery. It is a microbrewery turned big and successful - but still making (quasi)artigianal beers and ales (and still getting awards every year)


----------



## Pander Bear

+1 on new glarus


----------



## Kenickie

Cyc said:


> Mmmm


 
i can get down with that.


----------



## XThexXTank

Letss get some fuckin PBR


----------



## Care

A local brewery has a micro brew called "moto". Its a light brown, definitely my favorite beer.


----------



## Cyc

Kenickie said:


> i can get down with that.



Nice :D


----------



## paranoid android

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Belgian pale ales I like.  India...yuck.



 India pale ale is really popular here actually. Along with the shitty Bennett Dominion ale that is really just lager. The latter is not bad for a molson beer but still not great. As far as big name brand's like molson goes blackhorse beer is by far the best ive had.


----------



## Pander Bear

> ale that is really just lager



wat??


----------



## Max Power

It's a stout that is really just a pilsner!


----------



## paranoid android

Pander Bear said:


> wat??



 It's passed off as ale but whether it is a ale or lager is up for some debate. It does have that distinctively bitter taste but compared to say Quidi Vidi 1892 ale it's shit. But then again molson products are more known for the legendary hangovers they cause then their taste  . Blackhorse beer being the exception of course.


----------



## justsayknow

I'm a fan of most Ales but I am more in the same camp as Perpetual Indulgence about the IPA's. Often really bitter and hoppy. Different strokes for different folks I suppose. I went to my local stockist of fine ales from around the world recently and it seems that a lot of craft beers from North America are starting to make it down under. I will look out for that Quidi Vidi it sounds like it might be right up my alley with more of a balance of Malt and Hops rather than in your face Hops.

Any good reccomendations for US or Canadian Ales in a similar vein? As far as UK Ales go I usually get into Bellhaven Wee Heavy, Abbotts Reserve that sort of thing.


----------



## Max Power

justsayknow said:


> I will look out for that Quidi Vidi it sounds like it might be right up my alley with more of a balance of Malt and Hops rather than in your face Hops.
> 
> Any good reccomendations for US or Canadian Ales in a similar vein? As far as UK Ales go I usually get into Bellhaven Wee Heavy, Abbotts Reserve that sort of thing.



You might like the ESB (Extra Special Bitter) style of beers, specifically the one made by the English brewery Fuller's. Don't let the name fool you, it's more malty than hoppy while still striking a good balance between the two. There is a slightly caramel/toffee upfront taste to it and has a slightly hoppy finish. Check it out.


----------



## justsayknow

I will see if I can find one this evening. There's heaps of English folk in this neck of the woods so I wouldnt be suprised if its easy to find. I think I've seen some of the other Fullers products sitting on the shelves around here.


----------



## paranoid android

justsayknow said:


> I will look out for that Quidi Vidi it sounds like it might be right up my alley with more of a balance of Malt and Hops rather than in your face Hops.



 You can only get it in Newfoundland and even then it's hard to find some of their products outside st.johns. So unless you know someone from Newfoundland willing to ship you a case your out of luck on that


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

'cause all the newfies would drink it before sending


----------



## thujone

justsayknow said:


> Any good reccomendations for US or Canadian Ales in a similar vein? As far as UK Ales go I usually get into Bellhaven Wee Heavy, Abbotts Reserve that sort of thing.



Rickard's Red should be up your alley, it is as the description states and is pretty commercial so you might just be able to find it in Oz.  I know that Moosehead is available down there which is a lager worth trying, although I've found there's a fair bit of variance between batches so I haven't been so impressed with it lately.


----------



## paranoid android

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> 'cause all the newfies would drink it before sending



 Oh wtf that's just a stereotype? I bet i could atleast have 2 bottles left in the case before i hit the post office  . As opposed to maritimers who would have the case long drunk and have brought back the empties to buy a bottle of nice smooth aquavelva


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

okay you got me there that is true
although my parents are from the Miramichi I was born in Toronto.  We moved to Saint John when I was 16.  Fuckin culture shock for a teenager.  I claim Toronto.  What is their stereotype?


----------



## justsayknow

Cheers Thujone. Next time I go to the International Beer Shop I will look out for Rickards. They definitely have Moosehead and a couple of other Canadian beers, including Kokanee so I will see what else they have

I didnt end up getting the Fullers ESB it was all out of stock but I went for Hobgoblin Ruby Red and Youngs London Special Ale. Didnt really rate either of them but now I have two new ones to try. Thanks all


----------



## SirTophamHat

If y'all like DIPAs that are exquisitely balanced, try some of this:


*NSFW*: 










It comes out of a small brewery in Waterbury, VT which means that you can't find it very often outside of the northeast.  If given the chance to try this beer however, do not pass it up!  It's the best beer I've ever had.


----------



## ChickenScratch

^^^that shit is the absolute fire.  my buddy that lives in burlington sent me a 6er of it recently.


----------



## revolve

Little Creatures Pale Ale is definitely the best beer i've ever tried.

McLaren Vale Ale comes close, along with Mountain Goat Hightail Ale, Samual Adams Summer Ale i could go on forever


----------



## SirTophamHat

ChickenScratch said:


> ^^^that shit is the absolute fire.  my buddy that lives in burlington sent me a 6er of it recently.


 
I figured at least one other person here had tried it.  Glad you agree!  I think your buddy knows something I don't, as I can only find them in 4pks (tallboys).


----------



## Pander Bear

had the dogfish head imperial IPA (10.1 ABV) last night. All it tasted like was alcohol. Some things should not be undertaken.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

This is a malt beverage which will never touch my lips again




after I finish the 6 pack

I thought it was beer


----------



## severely etarded

^bahaha

I personally like corona with some tomato juice, salt, lime, and pepper.

Or for a more meaty less Mexican beer I'll drink


----------



## Max Power

Pander Bear said:


> had the dogfish head imperial IPA (10.1 ABV) last night. All it tasted like was alcohol. Some things should not be undertaken.



Are you talking about the 90 minute? Because that might be the best IPA I've ever had. The 120 Minute is more like 18-20% ABV, so I don't think you're talking about that one, but I can only imagine your reaction to it if the 90 minute was too much.



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> This is a malt beverage which will never touch my lips again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after I finish the 6 pack
> 
> I thought it was beer



Yeah, that beer is shit. Only bought it because of the name was it turned out to be way too sweet. Never been a fat of fruity beers, although FWIW they taste marginally better on tap.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I like fruity beer and like this but out of principle I don't drink malt liquor.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

New taste sensation for me....


----------



## Max Power

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I like fruity beer and like this but out of principle I don't drink malt liquor.


 
Purple Haze is a wheat beer and only like 4% ABV so it's not like you're drinking Mickey's or Steel Reserve. It's hardly malt liquor, Abita is just fucking with you when it prints 'malt beverage' on the label. It's as much of a regular beer as that Flying Dog you just posted. So you're safe. Also, DAT ASS (in reference to the other pic in which that flying dog bottle made an appearance).





Recently tried Rogue's Voodoo Doughnuts, their 'bacon maple ale'. It was . . . unique. Unfiltered. Sweet. Never thought I'd say this about a brew, but definitely a 'breakfast beer'.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

then they have to mark it wheat beer
I am a fuckin word snob and I should have turned the bottle to show the cool label in dat ass shot


When is Magic Hat's Wacko coming out?  My dude was vague.  I usually can get it at the grocery store anyway.
Long Trail Pollinator is coming to my local shop next week


----------



## China Rider

severely etarded said:


>


nice choice man

i love this beer, almost as good as their racer 5 IPA

i'm going to drink a few of these later tonight, it's every bit as good as it sounds





it's not as IPA, but sure as hell tastes like one - a top 5 beer for me


----------



## SirTophamHat

PI:

I haven't seen Wacko on the shelves yet here.  I live down the street from the brewery so maybe I'll go and ask them on Monday.

The Pollinator tastes hoppier to me than it has in past years, I'm not complaining though.


----------



## ebola?

etarded said:
			
		

> I personally like corona with some tomato juice, salt, lime, and pepper.



I'm not into 3-methylbut-2-ene-1-thiol, so corona's clear bottle doesn't work for me. 

ebola


----------



## severely etarded

ebola? said:


> I'm not into 3-methylbut-2-ene-1-thiol, so corona's clear bottle doesn't work for me.
> 
> ebola


Fair enough, but when It's fresh and in a cardboard box, how much light could it have gotten? It also comes in cans 

Besides, it can't be _much_ worse than ethanol metabolites..


----------



## Pander Bear

Max Power said:


> Are you talking about the 90 minute? Because that might be the best IPA I've ever had. The 120 Minute is more like 18-20% ABV, so I don't think you're talking about that one, but I can only imagine your reaction to it if the 90 minute was too much.



No, its mot the 90 minute, or the 120. This was burton's baton.





the 90 and 120 are hopped so aggressively you cant taste the booze, but with this one, the hops are so sedate it tastes like a session beer with a shot of vodka in it.


----------



## ebola?

severely etarded said:
			
		

> Besides, it can't be much worse than ethanol metabolites..



Actually, the issue is that it tastes bad.  This is the compound responsible for the "skunked" flavor of skunked beer.

ebola


----------



## severely etarded

^ That's what the lime and tomato juice are for; to mask the skunky flavor 

I'm not so sure it comes from a clear bottle or not; the cans taste pretty much the same.


----------



## ebola?

Ah.  Then something is profoundly wrong with Corona.  I think that Mexico is sending us the shit beer that they refuse to drink.

ebola


----------



## severely etarded

Yea I noticed canned Tecate and Modelo have that same mexican taste, lol.


----------



## Max Power

Pander Bear said:


> No, its mot the 90 minute, or the 120. This was burton's baton.



Hm, never even heard of it! I'll have to look out for it at my beer spot next time I'm in. In the past I've had a beer that was aged in Jack Daniels barrels and the alcohol aftertaste was definitely overpowering (and I'm a whiskey fan!) so I get where you're coming from. I forget the name of it but even the smell was like sniffing a bottle of Jack.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> then they have to mark it wheat beer
> I am a fuckin word snob and I should have turned the bottle to show the cool label in dat ass shot
> 
> 
> When is Magic Hat's Wacko coming out?  My dude was vague.  I usually can get it at the grocery store anyway.
> Long Trail Pollinator is coming to my local shop next week


 
I went down there today and they told me Wacko is done.  They are replacing it with another beer called Elder Betty, which I sampled and didn't think a whole lot of.  Imagine my surprise when I found out the old man brought home a six of it.  He and I have pretty different tastes.

Magic Hat is putting out a new honey wheat IPA but unfortunately it's a draught-only and not going out of state.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am diggin Elder Betty.
Sweet replacement.


----------



## euphoria

sipping on some 21st amendment, brew free or die rn. hits the spot as the first beer on a friday night.


----------



## paranoid android

I think i have a new favorite beer. I went to a pub that's in the university the other day and just had to try yellowbelly ale as i have heard good things about it as well as their stout. It's brewed onsite at a pub of the same name as the beer but the pub apparently sells the ale to the uni pub as well. Sadly the only way to get this beer is to go to either of the 2 pubs in the whole wide world that carries it. So buying a 24 pack is not a option with this stuff 

 If i can get down to the yellowbelly pub i will try out their stout to brag about it's awesomeness.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

this was a 5 month process, but we now have homebrew. cherry (wood) smoked porter. took longer than expected, but it turned out wonderful. in my humble opinion.


*NSFW*:


----------



## modern buddha

Wow, that's extremely dark. Good job, mate.


----------



## Max Power

Simply_Live said:


> Wow, that's extremely dark. Good job, mate.



Well it's a porter, so I would hope so. 

I'm slowly getting into them. Posted about this in the Lounge thread, but this beer is one of the best I've ever had the pleasure of tasting:


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

finger gun
*bang bang*


----------



## justsayknow

ended up trying the ESB thank for that tip thujone it was nice. They also had  theakston old peculiar which I had to revist: it was still good. Right now onto la trappe quad very dark and fruity- recommed. Ive been having a look at the Beer Advocate website it does seem to be full of wank but it has made me decide to try some St Bernardus when I next get the chance, I shall report back. Have any of you Californians or folks close by tried the Russian River brews? Im interested in trying their two Pliny's for the mere fact they are rated at the top of the Beer Advocate top beers list. Should I believe the Hype?


----------



## brimz

*Any Cider Folks out their ?*

I love cider it is the local alcoholic drink where i live .
We have plenty of Orchards.
I know that Cider is also popular in France but have no idea what people in the States and other places think of this authentic Drink.


----------



## Max Power

justsayknow said:


> ended up trying the ESB thank for that tip thujone it was nice.



It was actually me that suggested it (post #523 in this thread)


----------



## justsayknow

Sorry mate, he suggested something else. Max props it is delicious


----------



## tOOts16

Shock Top Pale Ale
Blue Moon
Sam Adams Cherry (seasonal)

otherwise something like Corona Lite...not too picky.  I don't drink beer much cuz of the cals.


----------



## garrygofast

American beer is shit.. so if i wanted to look further than australia, I would go elephant beer by carslberg. 7.2% and a bloody nice drop.


----------



## Max Power

garrygofast said:


> American beer is shit








go drink some foster's, brah. 8)


----------



## Pander Bear

tOOts16 said:


> Shock Top Pale Ale
> Blue Moon
> Sam Adams Cherry (seasonal)
> 
> otherwise something like Corona Lite...not too picky.  I don't drink beer much cuz of the cals.


these american beers, however, are shit.


----------



## tOOts16

Pander Bear said:


> these american beers, however, are shit.


Probly so.  I like to try new things tho, um, in Japan I liked Kirin and Sapporo.  I don't like dark, thick beer tho.  Light ales, hefwefiesens (spell check murrrder, sorry)


----------



## justsayknow

garrygofast said:


> American beer is shit.. so if i wanted to look further than australia, I would go elephant beer by carslberg. 7.2% and a bloody nice drop.



We don't generally get too many of the American craft beers down here I have had some good and some bad ones but they have way more variety than the Aussie market. The higher quality American beers that are for sale here are generally way too expensive to drink on a regular basis especially considering you can get better European beers for less. The one thing I don't like about a lot of them is they tend to go over board with the hops. If you like Little Creatures Pale Ale you should try one of the Sierra Nevada Pale Ales I'm not huge on either but it is an example of American beer that you can easily find down under that isn't your usual budweiser or miller.

Also try these guys if you get a chance I was fond of it. Brooklyn Brewery

I used to like that Elephant Beer but tried some again recently and it made me feel a bit sick, same with Carlsberg special in the cans. I was in Malawi recently and they do a locally made weaker version of the special brew (6% rather than 9% ) and I didn't mind it still sweet but not as sickly as the original. Also it was often the only thing available...


----------



## Pander Bear

^^
ahh, finally, and Aussie who doesn't have his head up his ass.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

brimz said:


> I know that Cider is also popular in France but have no idea what people in the States and other places think of this authentic Drink.


I love cider too. I drink Rekordelig and Monteiths usually, and I've recently started appreciating Perry (pear cider) more and more. 

The latest drop I sampled and really liked is called Beechworth Pale Ale. 
The bottle i tasted had an AMAZING aroma of honey and spices, but was such a clean tasting beer. Apparently they tweak the taste from season to season. 

I was wishing I could have bought a few slabs home on the plane, as you can only get it in certain areas of North East Victoria (Australia).


----------



## Hear Me Roar

Stella Artois  COLD


----------



## garrygofast

Aussies aren't dumb enough to drink it.. thats why we export to you... lol


----------



## justsayknow

^You're talking about Fosters right? Its crazy how popular it is everywhere except Australia. They even brew it in India! Personally I even stayed away from it there in favour of Kingfisher Strong.
http://unitedbreweries.com/Strong.aspx


----------



## paranoid android

brimz said:


> I love cider it is the local alcoholic drink where i live .
> We have plenty of Orchards.
> I know that Cider is also popular in France but have no idea what people in the States and other places think of this authentic Drink.



 OMG i loves cider! It's not that popular here anymore though and about the only kind i can get is strongbow and a few others. We used to make our own when we where younger thanks to the large supply of crab apple tress around my area. Good stuff but after drinking half a bucket full your head is gonna hurt a wee bit the next day 

 Oh and fosters beer is absolute shit! Ive had it a few times and it's just yuck. About as bad as say molson canadian or labbatt blue which is pretty goddamn bad.


----------



## Busty St Clare

I've lived in Australian for 15 years and have never seen a Fosters.

I have taken a liking to Perry (pear cider) of late. Perfect sitting in the sun on a lazy afternoon drink. I might have to hand back my membership to the local German Club


----------



## justsayknow

I don't often drink ciders due to the nasty hangover I usually get from them but I recently got stuck into some of this at a local restaurant. It was good fun, I didnt realise it was made in Australia.
http://www.bress.com.au/web/bress_harcourt_valley_cider_bon_bon


----------



## garrygofast

justsayknow said:


> ^You're talking about Fosters right? Its crazy how popular it is everywhere except Australia. They even brew it in India! Personally I even stayed away from it there in favour of Kingfisher Strong.
> http://unitedbreweries.com/Strong.aspx



Yeah we as a country haven't drunk that fosters swill since the late 70's early 80's.. we give it to the yanks cos they still think we ride kangaroos to work, and all that crocodile dundee shit.. No offense to our american friends.. just stereotyping at work!


----------



## bagochina

i like to have a crispen cider on ice, nice in the summer


----------



## brimz

^^ That's what i'm talking about  Looks proper. Not seen it before .



> Crispin Cider is based in Minneapolis, MN and produces hard ciders in Colfax, CA and Tiverton, Devon, England.



I'm going to try and get my hands on some which should prove easier than i first thought as they produce it in the U.K


----------



## SirTophamHat

drinking founders centennial ipa for the first time.  it's like a heady topper lite, i love it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

thank you WAAO for turning me on to this.  I rarely like IPA.


----------



## Pander Bear

really love these... soooooo drinkable. malt is the new hops.







also got some of these finally. pretty good but nothing insane.


----------



## Roger&Me

Unibroue is my absolute favorite, I'm all about the belgians.


----------



## AminoAcid

Busty St Clare said:


> I've lived in Australian for 15 years and have never seen a Fosters.



Foster's is mainly for export, I've never seen an Aussie drink it, lol. 

Anyway here are some of the best beers I've ever tried:





















Far out this is really making me thirsty...


----------



## Max Power

Roger&Me said:


> Unibroue is my absolute favorite, I'm all about the belgians.


ladies love their blanche de chambly.


----------



## Pander Bear

maybe drink some beers brewed in belgium, bro.

I love them too, tho. %)


----------



## Max Power

Pander Bear said:


> maybe drink some beers brewed in belgium, bro.
> 
> I love them too, tho. %)



I love Unibroue, wasn't knocking them at all. But whenever I meet a girl who's not really into beer they love it. Ephemere is another one.


----------



## severely etarded

I tried this the other day; I liked it


----------



## bronson

AminoAcid said:


>



Just gave this a try tonight, must say I was very pleased.

I also need to get this again sometime:


----------



## Max Power

Bump. This thread needs reviving.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Dear Finder (wherever you are), please come mod The Lounge's beer snob thread.

Thanks,
aep


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

this was worth the eye of the needle shit the next day
all these pumpkin ales out there have been putting my GI system to the test
I have my Dogfish Punkin but it is tearing me apart

the angry orchard hard cider autumn offering with cinnamon…not so great


----------



## Max Power

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> this was worth the eye of the needle shit the next day
> all these pumpkin ales out there have been putting my GI system to the test
> I have my Dogfish Punkin but it is tearing me apart
> 
> the angry orchard hard cider autumn offering with cinnamon…not so great



Pumpkin beer seem to be coming out earlier & earlier in the year. Shipyard's Smashed Pumpkin was good, as usual. Was let down with this year's Southern Tier Pumpking. I'm going to try Weyerbacher's Imperial Pumpkin which I haven't had in forever. Oh and Harpoon's Pumpkin UFO was solid.

And of course Cigar City's Good Gourd is top notch.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

damn you now I must drink this


----------



## bronson

Max Power said:


> Pumpkin beer seem to be coming out earlier & earlier in the year. Shipyard's Smashed Pumpkin was good, as usual. Was let down with this year's *Southern Tier* Pumpking. I'm going to try Weyerbacher's Imperial Pumpkin which I haven't had in forever. Oh and Harpoon's Pumpkin UFO was solid.



I'm located a 5min drive from their brewery.  I don't do the imperials much (Pumpking), but in general their stuff is always seemingly so much better on tap.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

You guys aren't drinking winter beers yet? Peasants. 

I feel bad about it but I am kinda glad to hear that Pumking wasn't as good this year. My favorite pumpkin beer was DFH's Punkin Ale as it was less pumpkin pie and more pumpkin flavored though I do want to bake something pumpkin-y (pumpkin ale muffins with grahm cracker streusel topping, anyone?)using a more baking spice forward beer like Shipyard's Smashed Pumpkin. 

And speaking of baking with beer, I need both of these in my life: Anchor's Big Leaf Maple Popovers and Rhubarb Tart with Boulevard's Saison Brett. Seriously. Just look at this.


*NSFW*: 











More things that I need- Cigar City to distribute out here. Jai Alai is lightweight one of my new favorites.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I am in  with the smell of Pumking.


----------



## Max Power

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> More things that I need- Cigar City to distribute out here. Jai Alai is lightweight one of my new favorites.



How the hell do you even get that stuff out there now? Wow. Such hook-ups. So knowledge.




PI, I'm not much to give a fuck about online beer ratings but Good Gourd is the highest rated pumpkin beer out there. For a reason.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Max Power said:


> How the hell do you even get that stuff out there now? Wow. Such hook-ups. So knowledge.



There's this dude in Florida who sends me some fantastic beers. The last package had Cigar City and Founders in it. 
He's kinda awesome.


----------



## SirTophamHat

haha PI I posted that beer in the shithole vers of this thread in the lounge last month!  I liked it.

i suppose if i have anything to say about beer that is in any way intelligent, i'll be coming here from now on.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

lol


----------



## Animal Mother

Whoa. Realbeerthread.


----------



## Max Power

SirTophamHat said:


> if i have anything to say about beer that is in any way intelligent, i'll be coming here from now on.



Welcome, bring fresh Heady and I'll bring some Apple Brandy Hunapuh. 

Winter beers, AEP? You mean stouts?


----------



## ebola?

I doubt it.  There are specific winter ales here that are very similar to Scottish style ales, very sweet but also hoppy, and heavily spiced.

ebola


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I had dis a few weeks ago:


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Max Power said:


> Winter beers, AEP? You mean stouts?



Yes, but also:



ebola? said:


> I doubt it.  There are specific winter ales here that are very similar to Scottish style ales, very sweet but also hoppy, and heavily spiced.
> 
> ebola


----------



## SirTophamHat

picked up this beauty among others this afternoon






cheers mates


----------



## SirTophamHat

Does anyone have views on the hopped lager?

It burst out here relatively recently from a company that produces only lagers.  Their niche is that they put actual flavors into the beer.  Each one comes out tasting sort of like a franken-brew.

So are there any other craft lager breweries that people have heard of?  It sure seemed like a weird thing when I heard about this one in MA.



Max Power said:


> Welcome, bring fresh Heady and I'll bring some Apple Brandy Hunapuh.



Sure thing.  I saw your post in the muckpile a few forums over.  The only (and first) pumpkin beer I've really enjoyed was Shipyard's ale.  I haven't tried a pumpkin beer other than Long Trail's--which was above average--in years though.  The kegs made me remember I need to log off of BL and onto another site.


----------



## Max Power

SirTophamHat said:


> Does anyone have views on the hopped lager?
> 
> It burst out here relatively recently from a company that produces only lagers.  Their niche is that they put actual flavors into the beer.  Each one comes out tasting sort of like a franken-brew.
> 
> So are there any other craft lager breweries that people have heard of?  It sure seemed like a weird thing when I heard about this one in MA.



The only other one I can think of off the top of my head is Sam Adam's IPL. Also, out of MA coincidentally. If I'm understanding you correctly.



> Sure thing.  I saw your post in the muckpile a few forums over.  The only (and first) pumpkin beer I've really enjoyed was Shipyard's ale.  I haven't tried a pumpkin beer other than Long Trail's--which was above average--in years though.  The kegs made me remember I need to log off of BL and onto another site.



Shipyard isn't bad. Have you had their Smashed Pumpkin? More of everything! But if you want easy drinking like Pumpkin Head you're not gonna get it there. Go with Harpoon UFO Pumpkin. If you're in VA you should have access to Weyerbacher's Imperial Pumpkin, which is one of the better ones out there. Worth seeking out. One that I enjoy yet others seem to pass on is Anderson Valley's Fall Hornin' (that's Fall Drinkin' if you don't speak Boontling). On the maltier side, but I like those. Like Cigar City's Good Gourd.



Spoiler: Lounge Pic











Some we have on tap that I've yet to try: Penn's Pumpkin Roll, Terrapin Pumpkinfest, and Thomas Creek Pumpkin Ale. I'll pass on Woodchuck's Pumpkin Cider.


----------



## Roger&Me

Any noteworthy APA's out there I should know about? SNPA and Stone APA are standards in my fridge. 

Good IPAs seem to be everywhere, but there doesn't seem to be all that much competition among APAs. Sometimes I want something that's got style and flavor, but isn't an all-out hop bomb.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Roger, seek out a trade with someone and try Zombie Dust.  I don't really go for APAs because the few I've tried haven't been my cup of tea, but Zombie Dust out of Indiana is supposed to be perhaps the best APA in the country.



Max Power said:


> The only other one I can think of off the top of my head is Sam Adam's IPL. Also, out of MA coincidentally. If I'm understanding you correctly.



You are.  I don't really go near Sam Adam's much because their QC is a little lacking, but I'll keep an eye out for their IPL.  The brewery I am talking of is Jack's Abbey.  Who knows, maybe Sam's version is similiar.  I hope the flavored lager catches on, just for variety's sake.  It seems like it's just barely getting momentum now.




> Shipyard isn't bad. Have you had their Smashed Pumpkin? More of everything! But if you want easy drinking like Pumpkin Head you're not gonna get it there. Go with Harpoon UFO Pumpkin. If you're in VA you should have access to Weyerbacher's Imperial Pumpkin, which is one of the better ones out there. Worth seeking out. One that I enjoy yet others seem to pass on is Anderson Valley's Fall Hornin' (that's Fall Drinkin' if you don't speak Boontling). On the maltier side, but I like those. Like Cigar City's Good Gourd.



I haven't had their smashed pumpkin, mainly because I go for IPAs year round.  I can get UFO but I've moved away from $8-10 sixers and onto rare stuff.  It's a curse.  I don't live in VA but I can get most of the larger midwest stuff like Founders and west coast stuff like Stone and a few other.  I ran into some legal trouble last night so this may be the start of my hiatus.

Also a little tangent from reading the shithole a few forums down... about people liking Pliny as their first palatable IPA.  I just have to say.  If someone can't enjoy Pliny, something is wrong


----------



## Max Power

Roger&Me said:


> Any noteworthy APA's out there I should know about? SNPA and Stone APA are standards in my fridge.
> 
> Good IPAs seem to be everywhere, but there doesn't seem to be all that much competition among APAs. Sometimes I want something that's got style and flavor, but isn't an all-out hop bomb.



Like Top Ham said, Zombie Dust or also from FFF, Alpha King. Dale's Pale Ale gets a lot of love, but not from me. Give it a shot. Flying Dog's Doggy Style for best name. I sound like a broken record talking about Cigar City but for someone who doesn't care for APAs, their Invasion is tits. It's made with pineapples!

Top Ham, I want Pliny on draft. Or RR sours.


----------



## SirTophamHat

I live in Vermont.  Anything RR is a no-go 

Right now I drink Natural Ice.  I love the micros; I love the local IPA(s).  The budget rules all.  I drank double sunshine on tap last week (top 10 on beer advocate) and since then... well...  I don't have the resources to try new beer much anymore.


edit:  Max, just found out Ballast Point puts out an IPL called Fathom.  Look for it, let me know what you think.  I'm aiming to give it a try by the end of the week.


----------



## Max Power

SirTophamHat said:


> edit:  Max, just found out Ballast Point puts out an IPL called Fathom.  Look for it, let me know what you think.  I'm aiming to give it a try by the end of the week.


I've only had Big Eye and Sculpin. Oh, and Calico. I'll keep a look out for Fathom but for the time being I'm too busy enjoying Stone's Enjoy By series. Quite possibly my favorite IPA of all time. Yeah.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Enjoy Bys are incredible, certainly some of the best IPA experience ever.  I feel bad sharing the one I had with my buddy as I'm not sure he fully appreciated it.

I had Fathom last night and it was good.  IPLs are pretty straightforward usually.


----------



## Max Power

Speaking of Stone and IPLs, their recent anniversary brew might be of interest to you (if you can get your hands on it) : Götterdämmerung IPA. Exclusive pilsner malt bill and only German hops.

I've only had Enjoy By on draft. Bottle I'm iffy about on this one.


----------



## SirTophamHat

I've seen Gotterdammerung, it's just hard for me to buy new expensive beer when I have tried less expensive beer that I already know I'll love.  I'm sure if they keep brewing it, I'll eventually buy it.  It sounds guud.

I've only had Enjoy By in the bottle.  We get bunches of Stone but haven't seen Enjoy By on tap yet.  The brewpubs around here that showcase country-wide blue ribboners switch out their kegs so fast it's ridiculous.  One place has their entire 15 beer list---and not a single macro or mediocre on it--switched out multiple times a night.

I wouldn't worry about trying it in the bottle.  Especially since they're so clear and adamant about the whole date thing.  It would make me more comfortable if they canned it, but then they wouldn't be able to charge more based on it going bad by a certain day.

edit: obviously regardless of storage an IPA is better when fresh...  didn't think that had to be said, wanted to make sure though


----------



## Max Power

SirTophamHat said:


> I've seen Gotterdammerung, it's just hard for me to buy new expensive beer when I have tried less expensive beer that I already know I'll love.  I'm sure if they keep brewing it, I'll eventually buy it.  It sounds guud.



Mate, it's commemorating their 17th anniversary. They're not gonna celebrate the same birthday twice. And between both places I work at there are 130 [rotating] taps, with very little overlay between the two. Needless to say, I'm in a lucky position.


----------



## ZydekoSue

For some reason if I'm shooting pool, watching football or otherwise engaged in bar-type activities (except dancing) I drink Bud-light and have to have a cigarette as well. Drinking at home I prefer Beck's Sapphire or wine.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Tonight I pulled home a few favorites: schneider weisse aventinus, weihenstephaner hefeweissbier (those two are fun to spell hehe), and lagunitas hop stoopid.

My budget allowed for a fourth pick up, one I haven't tried before: St. Bernardus Abt 12.  Looking forward to it!

Only one not real high in ABV was the weihenstephaner and i only bought that one because i love how its the quintessential european "this sort of almost tastes like bananas" beer.  i do love it on its own merits, typically drink something stronger tho.


----------



## weekend addiction

My current favorite beer is Guinness (on draft of course silly). Its low in calories, rich in flavor and easy drinking.


----------



## SirTophamHat

guinness is fantastic, easily my favorite macrobrew.  there is next to nothing wrong with it.  definitely a fair price when considering the importation.


----------



## Max Power

SirTophamHat said:


> i love how its the quintessential european "this sort of almost tastes like bananas" beer.



Hefeweissens are a quintessential _German_ wheat beer, mate.  They have that banana/clove taste to them as opposed to Belgian wheats that have orange/coriander flavors. You ever try Erdinger or Franziskaner's hefes? Then there's Tucher. Paulaner. So many beers so little time. But there's no other way to discover your favorite.

ABT 12 is good stuff. Give Gulden Draak 9000 a spin for a different take on the same style.




[Also, mandatory 'Enjoy By' shout out.]


----------



## SirTophamHat

I haven't tried any of those, Max!  I know hefes are wheats but for some reason so many Euro beers taste like banana.  Also, wasn't Leffe a belgian beer before they sold out?  THAT'S the one beer I think of when say bananas.

I do listen to ya, Max.






The beer you may not recognize is this one.


----------



## Roger&Me

lol my dad and I brewed a batch of banana stout a couple years ago and we called it "Pirate's Banana Brew". 

Anyone who catches that literature reference automatically possesses an over level 9000 cool factor.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Sounds delicious! I love banana-flavored beverages.


----------



## desertshore

SirTophamHat said:


> I haven't tried any of those, Max!  I know hefes are wheats but for some reason so many Euro beers taste like banana.  Also, wasn't Leffe a belgian beer before they sold out?  THAT'S the one beer I think of when say bananas.



Leffe it's still a belgian beer  But yes, Leffe blonde is quite banana-ish


----------



## SirTophamHat

They're owned by Anheiser-Busch IIRC and it's no longer exclusively brewed in Belgium. Yeah though, that's what I mean by banana beer.


----------



## Max Power

His Name Is Frank said:


> Sounds delicious! I love banana-flavored beverages.


Well's Banana Bread Beer has your name on it.


----------



## SirTophamHat

oh fuck

looks like the days of buying 48 cans at once are gone.


----------



## Finder

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Dear Finder (wherever you are), please come mod The Lounge's beer snob thread.
> 
> Thanks,
> aep



Wow, this thread is still going?

This time of the year is actually my least favorite for seasonals. I've found myself being progressively less interested in pumpkin beers over time. Places are too heavy handed with the spices. I guess I would prefer to eat my pumpkin pie, not drink it.

I would love some of that Saison Brett you're drinking though.



amanda_eats_pandas said:


> You guys aren't drinking winter beers yet? Peasants.
> 
> I feel bad about it but I am kinda glad to hear that Pumking wasn't as good this year. My favorite pumpkin beer was DFH's Punkin Ale as it was less pumpkin pie and more pumpkin flavored though I do want to bake something pumpkin-y (pumpkin ale muffins with grahm cracker streusel topping, anyone?)using a more baking spice forward beer like Shipyard's Smashed Pumpkin.
> 
> And speaking of baking with beer, I need both of these in my life: Anchor's Big Leaf Maple Popovers and Rhubarb Tart with Boulevard's Saison Brett. Seriously. Just look at this.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More things that I need- Cigar City to distribute out here. Jai Alai is lightweight one of my new favorites.


----------



## Max Power

SirTophamHat said:


> oh fuck
> 
> looks like the days of buying 48 cans at once are gone.



I _finally_ had a fresh can (brewed a few weeks ago). This was my third time drinking Heady but it was by far the most pleasurable. Now I get the hype, but not quite since I've yet to try it on tap. All in all, it's hard to rank something as 'the best', which is why I don't trust ranking sites _too much_. Sometimes, I'd rather reach for a Jai Alai.

Hello Finger.


----------



## Finder

Fresh Heady is a damn fine beer, but I enjoy plenty of other big IPAs just as much. The best IPA is the freshest one you can get imo. My current go to has been Revolution Anti-Hero which has generally been canned within days of purchase.

I'm quite keen to get my hands on some Hill Farmstead at the moment. I think I need to take a beer vacation to Vermont. Maybe in the spring.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Max:  I hear Jai Alai is another fantastic east coast style IPA, more juicy rather than piney.  Really cannot wait to get my hands on some!  I'm glad HT is growing on you.  Gotta say however... the hype is definitely somewhat overblown and almost ruins the whole show up here.  Too many people hoarding it so they can trade it to the four corners of the world or make a buck.  What makes topper so attractive to me is the price factor relative to other brew on the same tier.  Also, you aren't really missing anything with not getting it on draught.  Virtually every restaurant that serves it serves cans; you can probably count the places that it's on tap on one hand.  I've had both and there is no huge difference.  The last time I had it on draught I thought it tasted a little off and was a little sad.  Dunno what happened.

Finder:  I agree with you about the fresh IPA being the better IPA.  I just looked up anti-hero and it looks like something I'd love to try.  If you come here for a beer vacation you will not be disappointed.  HF has a strong presence in restaurants too and they are looking to expand more than The Alchemist is, so their visibility in the state overall will be going up as time marches on.  Send me a PM or something if you do wind up visiting, as there is one tiny bar hidden in the woods that you just can't miss.

Cheers fellas.


----------



## YIAut2

Arrogant Bastard is the beer for me.


Arrogant Bastard Ale!


Cheers fellas.


----------



## Max Power

Cheers.

We just tapped Double Bastard at work a couple nights ago. Stone brews are aggressively flavored like no others. Amazing.


----------



## Finder

Ah, Stone Brewing. Not super into their stuff these days but I have really loved their "Enjoy By" series. Some of the best beer from them I've had in years.



SirTophamHat said:


> Finder:  I agree with you about the fresh IPA being the better IPA.  I just looked up anti-hero and it looks like something I'd love to try.  If you come here for a beer vacation you will not be disappointed.  HF has a strong presence in restaurants too and they are looking to expand more than The Alchemist is, so their visibility in the state overall will be going up as time marches on.  Send me a PM or something if you do wind up visiting, as there is one tiny bar hidden in the woods that you just can't miss.



Will definitely try and remember to hit you up before that happens. I already have a small list of places I want to check out over that way. I don't spend much time on this site any more. Appreciate the offer!


----------



## Max Power

SirTophamHat said:


> Max:  I hear Jai Alai is another fantastic east coast style IPA



Oh it's fantastic alright. Nice to have it so close.



Finder said:


> Ah, Stone Brewing. Not super into their stuff these days but I have really loved their "Enjoy By" series. Some of the best beer from them I've had in years.



Enjoy By is in my top IPAs ever. RuinTen was also kickass. What sucks about Enjoy By is that it's only distributed to like 6 states each batch. It's understandable. Looking forward to December because we're getting that one. Wonder how long they'll continue?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

the current talk is all about IPAs, which i don't have much comment on. but someone mentioned how this is their least favorite time for seasonal beers because of pumpkin stuff. this is the best time for seasonal beers because of stouts!






and i had to get a bottle of rochefort 10 because i was reading through this thread and it got me hungry.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Max:  Enjoy By is only distributed to 6 states?  Damn!  I figured that since we get it here, it must be everywhere, albeit in limited #s.  Probably my favorite Stone brew which is saying a lot.

hydro:  How's the 10, have you had it before?  I've had the 8 and loved it, passed on the 10 because of $ difference.  I think the Rocheforts are similar to St. Bernardus abt 12 --also bombdiggity.


----------



## Max Power

The Black Chocolate Stout is very solid. I want to get my hands on some Black Ops again but that's more than likely not happening. Speaking of Brooklyn Brewery (hydro, you might appreciate this on some level), while watching Mike Birbiglia's film _Sleepwalk With Me_ I noticed the beer they were drinking was Brooklyn by the label. Then later in the movie they were drinking it again which made me wonder if they were sponsors. Then 15 minutes later they blatantly show cases of Brooklyn stacked up in the background and it left no doubt.

Speaking of stouts/porters, my local brewery is tapping Last Snow this weekend. It's their coconut/caramel/coffee/milk-stout heaven in a glass. I'm so there.


----------



## Blind Melon

Working on a Lagunitas Hop Stoopid bomber tonight. I'm thinking that's at 102 IBU. It's a go-to for me when I can drop $$$ on a beer (and it's usually all I need, 22oz of super hoppy goodness at 8% ABV... doesn't take much alcohol to get me a glow with the pills I take).

Anybody try any Alpine Brewing yet? Super hard to come by, but IMO (and I live in the craft-brew capital of the world, and used to manage the beer department at a huge liquor store, so I know a  lot of the community) the best hop driven brewery on the planet. Stone... Ballast... Green Flash... all those dudes say Alpine is their favorite. And those stone employees get free beer every month and they still make the hour drive out to Alpine. If hops is yo thing you need to get your hands on this stuff.

Also, anybody here like the single-hop IPAs? My fav hop is the Nelson Sauvin hop from New Zealand, still fairly new.


----------



## Neezer

I'll probably get ran out of here for mentioning this... but has anybody checked out *Great Lakes Brewery* out of Cleveland? Their "Burning River" IPA is pretty fucking good.

& if you're a stout fan, they have this "oatmeal cookie" stout.. that is simply fucking amazing.


----------



## bronson

^ Yeah they distribute in my area, I've thought that most of their stuff was sub par to other brews available (mind you not bad), but the same can be said for most smaller breweries.  In their defense however, I do like their originality with naming.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

i'm very much not a fan of great lakes brewery. though i haven't had their oatmeal cookie stout. 



Max Power said:


> The Black Chocolate Stout is very solid. I want to get my hands on some Black Ops again but that's more than likely not happening. Speaking of Brooklyn Brewery (hydro, you might appreciate this on some level), while watching Mike Birbiglia's film _Sleepwalk With Me_ I noticed the beer they were drinking was Brooklyn by the label. Then later in the movie they were drinking it again which made me wonder if they were sponsors. Then 15 minutes later they blatantly show cases of Brooklyn stacked up in the background and it left no doubt.
> 
> Speaking of stouts/porters, my local brewery is tapping Last Snow this weekend. It's their coconut/caramel/coffee/milk-stout heaven in a glass. I'm so there.


cool that you're a fan of stouts and porters. it's a fine taste to have; with stouts the abv goes far in mitigating the price tag. do you get to buy last snow by the growler for take home? fuck, i just became horribly bummed realizing that the growler we used to make late night treks to the local brewery with in college is not in my possession. and likely gone. reason to see what my roommates are up to. i've seen _Sleepwalk With Me_. i wouldn't be able to remember what it's about without searching the last film thread. 



SirTophamHat said:


> hydro:  How's the 10, have you had it before?  I've had the 8 and loved it, passed on the 10 because of $ difference.  I think the Rocheforts are similar to St. Bernardus abt 12 --also bombdiggity.


i've only had the 10. i bought it randomly. i knew about trappistes ales, but nothing specific about the quality of the specific monasteries. or the significance of the number. i picked the rochefort 10 because it looked really, really good. and that first glass of it is one of the best glasses of beer i've ever had. in taste, not setting. so given the price, i don't wander and when i treat myself it's the 10. what's the number mean? i feel like i used to know.

anyway, i made a few pitstops after work and am currently drinking more of the brooklyn stout.


----------



## SirTophamHat

the rocheforts are all the same style of beer pretty much, the flavor complexity/intensity and strength (abv) of the beer go up in correspondence with the #s.  7.5, 9.2, and 11.3 to be exact.  so delicious.

had some craft lager (mmm) and sculpin last night.  still can't get cans of it, fuarck. i have been slacking on the exploration side of things lately.  a lot of the time i will go to the store with stuff in mind and when it's not there i get pissy and out of the drinking mood.  such fail.  also, sometimes i can't justify spending upwards of 10 dollars on an unproven bomber when there's good stuff out there for 3 bucks a pint if you look hard enough.

blind melon: stoopid ftw.  it's lagunitas' best imo.


----------



## ebola?

I had this the other night (Deschutes Abyss Imperial Stout):




(additional info, including flowery but dubiously useful wine-snobbish descriptors)

Barrel aged and with a potency approaching barleywine....insanely delicious.

ebola


----------



## Blind Melon

^ I really dig the barrel aged stouts, but I'm not into hard alcohol at all, so if it's a brandy, whiskey, wine etc barrel then I probably won't enjoy the beer at all. And Deschutes is so legit. I always look forward to their Hop Trip (it's their seasonal celebration of the hop harvest). It's a pale ale made with hops that are less than a day from the vine at the farm. A lot of beer snobs like me think that Pale Ales are boring, but this is the perfect beer if you could only have one for the rest of your life. I actually enjoy Hop Trip much more than their Experimental IPA the Hop Henge (which is for sure 100+ IBUs, and a very nice brew).

Yeah, SirTophamHat, Lagunitas is the shit. Stoopid is defo their best, but I also quite like their Imperial Stout (strong, quality, affordable), and 2nd fav from them would be the Cappuccino Stout, which is also priced very low, for the quality.

My favorite Stout hands down is Mikkeller's Beer Geek Breakfast. It is the perfect coffee oatmeal stout. Anybody tried the Beer Geek Brunch yet? with the hops made from scat? Supposed to be insanely delicious (no, I'm not bullshitting).


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

ebola? said:


> I had this the other night (Deschutes Abyss Imperial Stout):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (additional info, including flowery but dubiously useful wine-snobbish descriptors)
> 
> Barrel aged and with a potency approaching barleywine....insanely delicious.
> 
> ebola



Deschutes is pretty much always on point. 
Some of their more limited releases like this make me wish I was better at finding beer. 



Blind Melon said:


> Yeah, SirTophamHat, Lagunitas is the shit. Stoopid is defo their best, but I also quite like their Imperial Stout (strong, quality, affordable), and 2nd fav from them would be the Cappuccino Stout, which is also priced very low, for the quality.
> 
> My favorite Stout hands down is Mikkeller's Beer Geek Breakfast. It is the perfect coffee oatmeal stout. Anybody tried the Beer Geek Brunch yet? with the hops made from scat? Supposed to be insanely delicious (no, I'm not bullshitting).




But Sucks though. 
I'm kinda curious how the whole weasel thing works, do they have a bunch of them in an area? Is someone assigned to each weasel? So many questions so little time. 

On the topic of unusual brewing methods or ingredients, DFH's Chicha involves chewing on and then spitting out the maize used in it.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I liked Ruination more than By 11.12.13 but I'm not huge into IPAs & I have weird tastes for them. I just tried Molotov Cocktail by Evil Twin & I was blown away. Sweet like candy, but 13% does not fuck around.

Any of you bastards tried Brooklyn's Local 1 or 2? I loved Local 1 (refermented ale, reminded me of La Chouffe but darker), Local 2 seems more fruity & innaresting. I've been wanting to try their Brown for a while, but I'm having trouble finding it.

Also, anyone who lives in a cool state with lax ABV beer laws looking forward to DFH World Wide Stout in a few weeks? I want to find someone who can acquire it...


----------



## SirTophamHat

I might be able to source it, bob.  Just guessing tho, don't hold me to it.

Got a nice surprise tonight.  Sister visiting for tnxgiving and brought me an early xmas present of Daisy Cutter pale ale!  w00t.


----------



## Max Power

Blind Melon said:


> Anybody try any Alpine Brewing yet?



On my short-list of breweries I'd love to try along with Hill Farmstead, Lawson's Finest, and AleSmith.



> Also, anybody here like the single-hop IPAs? My fav hop is the Nelson Sauvin hop from New Zealand, still fairly new.



Yeah, single-hopped beers are a great way to really familiarize yourself with the flavor profile of one hop. My personal favorite are citra session IPAs. Fucking yum.

Also, I posted in one of these beer threads how New Zealand hops were the next big thing. Yeah, Nelson Sauvin for sure. Check out Green Flash's Green Bullet, eponymously named after the hop.



hydroazuanacaine said:


> do you get to buy last snow by the growler for take home?



I wish! No, the growlers I've taken home recently include their Maple Bacon Coffee Porter, Sweet Potato Casserole, French Oak IPA.



> what's the number mean? i feel like i used to know.



Each number corresponds to the original gravity of the beer. I'd go into it but it's too nerdy (read: I'm too lazy) to do it.



SirTophamHat said:


> the rocheforts are all the same style of beer pretty much



Um, no.



Blind Melon said:


> ^ I really dig the barrel aged stouts
> 
> My favorite Stout hands down is Mikkeller's



You liked BA stouts and your favorite is from Mikkeller. Buddy, do I have a beer for you (Cigar City/Mikkeller collab):


----------



## Bob Loblaw

http://www.dogfish.com/brews-spirit...in Ale&location_type=0&miles=10&zipcode=28804


^^Edit that as you see fit.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Max:  I haven't tried the 6, but 8 and 10 seemed pretty damn similar to me.  Please let me know how they differ so I can learn.  

For the record, I do recognize their differences in taste, but the only difference in recipe is more malt and brown sugar if I recall correctly.  Which would make their style _pretty damn similar_, no?


----------



## stormcharger

I mainly just drink beer that made at a bar thats a 5min walk from me, deep creek brewery.

My favourite beer that they make is pontoon in a monsoon, 6.9 percent as well so it really gets to you fast


----------



## Max Power

SirTophamHat said:


> Max:  I haven't tried the 6, but 8 and 10 seemed pretty damn similar to me.  Please let me know how they differ so I can learn.
> 
> For the record, I do recognize their differences in taste, but the only difference in recipe is more malt and brown sugar if I recall correctly.  Which would make their style _pretty damn similar_, no?



Fuck, now I'm not able to recall it. In any event, the difference is so miniscule it bears little to no significance. (Categories are shite, anyway --- in any realm, really, not just beer.)

If I remember, I'll pop back in here.


----------



## Finder

Whoever asked about Alpine...yes, they are great. Pure Hoppiness, Duet, etc. Some of the best IPA in the country. I was near the brewery last summer and was, regretfully, unable to stop.


----------



## Max Power

Finder said:


> Whoever asked about Alpine...yes, they are great. Pure Hoppiness, Duet, etc. Some of the best IPA in the country. I was near the brewery last summer and was, regretfully, unable to stop.



That was me asking about them! Yeah, can't wait to try them out. I'm just getting into the online beer trade thing so hopefully I will have my chance soon. Speaking of which, this is what I am/was offering:






The CCB Life is Like is like gold. So many offers for it its ridiculous. Also pictured are Funky Buddha's Maple Bacon Coffee Porter, Terrapin/CCB Southern Slice, Terrapin Cinnamon Roll'd Wake n Bake, Terrapin White Chocolate Moohoo, Goose Island BCBS and Coffee BCBS.

Some other random stuff I picked up at the store to drink whenever:


----------



## plmar

Just found this image on google, every single one of these is my favourite


----------



## Roger&Me

if i had 1 single wish it might just be to have terrapin distributed where i live


----------



## Max Power

Traded a Life is Like & Maple Bacon Coffee Porter foooor:






Barrel-aged AleSmith Speedway Stout, Double Sunshine from Lawson's Finest Liquids, Hill Farmstead Everett, Maine Lunch, two Heady Toppers, Troegs Nugget Nectar, bourbon barrel-aged Plead the Fifth from Dark Horse Brewing, and Supplication Consecration & Temptation from Russian River!

as well as these surprise goodies!






2009 Brooklyn Black Chocolate Stout, Port Brewing Santa's Little Helper, brandy barrel-aged 4 Elf from Dark Horse, and finally a 2010 Founders Imperial Stout.

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Finger, d-did I make you p-proud? :'(


----------



## Max Power

Roger&Me said:


> if i had 1 single wish it might just be to have terrapin distributed where i live



Maybe we can work something out. I get more Terrapin than the Dead.


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

that brooklyn black chocolate stout is my goto. even though it's seasonal, a shop close stocks up to have year round. 

i just got rye rebellion by full pint brewing, a whiskey barrel aged imperial stout. it's been a while since i've had it, but i think kentucky bourbon barrel stout is my favorite -- holy shit, it's been so long that they rebranded; good to know i'm not looking for the right label. the whiskey instead of bourbon is very noticeable. i don't think i prefer it, but i like it.


----------



## treezy z

i'm takin a 40 ounce piss of OE on all this beer snob shit

*Not 100+ IBU, sorry mate. 
-bronson*


----------



## Max Power

hydroazuanacaine said:


> that brooklyn black chocolate stout is my goto. even though it's seasonal, a shop close stocks up to have year round.



Yeah, I've had that Brooklyn plenty of times but the bottle I got is from 2009 so I'm excited to try an aged version. I'll probably wait til I have a "fresh" one to do a side by side.



> it's been a while since i've had it, but i think kentucky bourbon barrel stout is my favorite



Have you tried the regular Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale? One or my favorites. Lots of vanilla and oak flavors, really smooth and delicious and 10%ABV.


----------



## ebola?

Isn't 100 IBU near the theoretical saturation point for bitterness conferred by alpha-acids?

ebola


----------



## Max Power

ebola? said:


> Isn't 100 IBU near the theoretical saturation point for bitterness conferred by alpha-acids?


Aren't zebras just white horses with black stripes?


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Max Power said:


> I'll probably wait til I have a "fresh" one to do a side by side.


i'd be interested to hear once you do. it's in season right now. meaning the '13-'14 bottles are currently on shelves.



> Have you tried the regular Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale? One or my favorites. Lots of vanilla and oak flavors, really smooth and delicious and 10%ABV.


i have. is quite common on tap where i live. it's much, much more popular than the stout. i love them both, but really the ale makes me wish i had a glass of the stout.


----------



## ebola?

Max Power said:
			
		

> Aren't zebras just white horses with black stripes?



me:





ebola


----------



## Max Power

ebola killed this thread.




I posted this in the Lounge but figured I would cross post this here seeing as I spent the time to take the pics, need to get some mileage out of it. Also, BUMP.

(for those who care, that's a port Black Tuesday. Kinda hard to read. Thinking about getting the set with rum, madeira, and reserve but that will take some time.)






And these. That's a 120 bottle Sam Calagione signed for me. Beer geeked out. Also, the Parageusia 4 label is kinda hidden. Tired Hands, ftw.






The eight beers on the right will be shipped off shortly. So there will be some new beers to add to the cellar. Stay tuned; I hear they are pulling in some gems.






And then these are just beers I need to drink soon/are for bottle shares/whatever.






Not pictured are the everyday beers, mostly IPAs, like Jai Alai, Heady, PseudoSue, Zombie Dust, etc etc. Who wants to see those, anyway. 

Also not pictured are the 6-8 de Garde beers that are supposed to land Wednesday and a Side Project box with even more de Garde. So just pretend they are in there.

Smell ya later.


----------



## ebola?

I fully endorse revival of this thread.  Now that my employment situation is decent, I can actually afford passable beer...but I'm having trouble allowing myself purchase of anything fancier than Lagunitas (awesome budget microbrewery...is it 'budget' elsewhere in the country?  I'm ~30 miles from their main brewery, and bombers are like four bucks).

ebola
(that chart should have had "you" and "me" reversed)


----------



## Bomboclat

Y'all have a beer snob thread too? Oh goodie. Heres a pic of a share I was a part of on Friday:






The Armand 4'Zommer was the best gueuze I've ever had the pleasure of trying. I couldn't believe one of the people there didn't want any and poured her glass into mine. It was like christmas.


----------



## Max Power

ebola? said:


> I fully endorse revival of this thread.  Now that my employment situation is decent, I can actually afford passable beer...but I'm having trouble allowing myself purchase of anything fancier than Lagunitas (awesome budget microbrewery...is it 'budget' elsewhere in the country?  I'm ~30 miles from their main brewery, and bombers are like four bucks).
> 
> ebola
> (that chart should have had "you" and "me" reversed)



Lagunitas has great pricing.


----------



## Gormur

I've always liked Wildcat, made by Labatt. I wish i could find it everywhere, it's my favorite beer.






Today i was drinking some Victory _Summer Love_ at 5.2%abv. It's not bad at all and gives a nice buzz


----------



## aihfl

I used to drink "Vermonster" brewed by Rock Art Brewery in Morrisville, Vermont when I lived in that state. 10% ABV and 100 IBU. One 22 oz bottle would leave me with a pretty healthy buzz.



			
				hydroazuanacaine said:
			
		

> Have you tried the regular Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale? One or my favorites. Lots of vanilla and oak flavors, really smooth and delicious and 10%ABV.



OMG that stuff is soooo yummy.


----------



## Xorkoth

I fucking love beer.  Unfortunately I had to quit consuming gluten because it's helping my psoriasis go away and it was starting to get into my joints and I'm a musician.   So no more beer for me unless it's had the gluten removed.

I really like Elysian Space Dust (Elysian is the company)


----------



## Cream Gravy?

My favorite beer was St. Pauli's Special Dark. Very skunky in scent and taste, always reminded me of cannabis.

Anheuser-Busch bought them out about 6 months after I turned 21. They never made the Special Dark again since. It really bums me out when I see their plain lager now...

Now I just drink Miller Lites if I'm feeling cheap, and Pacifico if it's summer. Maybe some of the local microbrews, there's some good summer pilsners here. I have a sweet spot for plain ol' Guinness as well but it's not something I like to binge drink, and to be honest, I drink to get drunk.


----------

